# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  EEECPC N°216: tout augmente, sauf l'amour.

## Monsieur Cacao

Il est beau il est chaud (32° environ) et les agrafes tiennent pour l'instant: le 216 arrive à point nommé pour se prélasser intelligemment sur une bande de sable doré. Puis ça évitera peut être à certain de jouer les pervers en matant les bikinis.



Gros dossier sur l'E3: Portal 2, Bulletstorm, Homefront, Crysis 2, les frères ennemis Call Of Duty et Medal Of Honor, le prochain Red Faction, Dead Space et Dead Rising V2.0, Ghost Recon, Assassin's Creed, Kane et lynch 2, Civilization 5, Shogun Total War, Trine 2, fable 3 et plein d'autres.


En test:* Heart Of Iron 3: Semper Fi* et le dernier *Sam & Max*. Oui c'est tout.

Quelques niouzes classiques et Online, 4 pages sur *All Point Bulletin*, un billet d'humeur(encore) anti-Apple, et les news Hard sans boobs.

Ouais l'E3 phagocyte toutes les pages, c'est une honte.


Couv' à viendre quand Zoulou voudra bien la poster en page d'accueil.

Ah et un édito d'une page complète pour expliquer pourquoi notre CPC va coûter plus cher d'ici peu. C'est triste, mais c'est la vie.


Edit: merci à Ianou pour la couv'.

----------


## iroko944

> Il est beau il est chaud (32° environ) et les agrafes tiennent pour l'instant: le 216 arrive à point nommé pour se prélasser intelligemment sur une bande de sable doré. Puis ça évitera peut être à certain de jouer les pervers en matant les bikinis.


Diso en kiosque? ou uniquement pour les abonnés??

----------


## KiwiX

Pas vu ce matin au Relay d'Austerlitz.

 :<_<:

----------


## iroko944

> Pas vu ce matin au Relay d'Austerlitz.


Surtout qu'il était inscrit dans le N°215 disponible le 28 juin ::o:  le N°216

----------


## Toxic

Je suis pas le seul à somnoler devant le téléphone rose pseudo-intello nocturne de Direct 8, ça me rassure.

----------


## Froyok

Je viens de m'enfiler l'édito... 4,30€, ça se répercute comment sur les abonnés ? Moins de numéros prévu ? Ou aucun changements de tarifs pour ceux-ci ?

----------


## kayl257

> 4,30€


 ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Commencez pas à râler sur l'augmentation, c'est expliqué dans l'Edito.
C'est Kahn qui coûte cher à la rédac'  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je viens de m'enfiler l'édito... 4,30€, ça se répercute comment sur les abonnés ? Moins de numéros prévu ? Ou aucun changements de tarifs pour ceux-ci ?


Froyok relit l'édito. ::|: 

Tu vois bien ce qui est écris le mot "inchangé"("Ne bougerons pas") ne fais pas parti de ton vocabulaire.

Messieurs j'insiste sur l'édito car si on commence a dire des bêtises en premières pages le gros troll poilu n'est pas loin.

C'est traité justement et très sérieusement sur l'édito.

Pardonne moi le ton semi agressif mais leur justification étant on ne peux plus sérieuse, je veux taire directement le bruit qui voudrait qu'on touche aux abonnés.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je viens de m'enfiler l'édito... 4,30€, ça se répercute comment sur les abonnés ? Moins de numéros prévu ? Ou aucun changements de tarifs pour ceux-ci ?


C'est pas comme si c'était dit à la fin.
Pas d'augmentation de l'abo jusqu'au 1er Septembre, vous pourrez encore vous abonnez aux anciens tarifs. Après, le prix augmentera.

Pour les déjà abonnés, pas de changement jusqu'au réabonnement. Normal.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est Kahn qui coûte cher à la rédac'


Pourtant je fais mon max. J'essaye de compenser à coups de viande des grisons.

----------


## Gwargl

En même temps, qu'on le reçoit, il est plus très frais le numéro. Normal qu'on le paye pas au prix fort.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça coute plus chère au kilo la viande des grisons.

Mais pour un régime Dukan c'est au poil !

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'en connais un paquet qui vont prolonger leur abonnement en cours avant le 1er septembre  ::P: .

----------


## O.Boulon

> En même temps, qu'on le reçoit, il est plus très frais le numéro. Normal qu'on le paye pas au prix fort. h34r:


Ouais, c'est pas comme si il arrivait en avance depuis 3 numéros...
Va falloir ranger ce running gag dans votre postérieur les gars.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Hé oh, depuis quand la mauvaise foi est réservée aux rédacteurs ? Nous aussi on veut la dégainer de temps à autre  ::P: .

----------


## olivarius

> Ouais, c'est pas comme si il arrivait en avance depuis 3 numéros...


Quel est le secret de ce changement ?  ::): 
En tout cas ça fait toujours plaisir de recevoir CPC chez soi. Le petit moment de plaisir de la quinzaine quand j'ouvre ma boîte au lettre  :;): 
Vivement un abonnement pour tous les CPC HS, CPC HW  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Pour les déjà abonnés, pas de changement jusqu'au réabonnement. Normal.


D'accord, c'était ce point qui me semblait flou malgré l'indication en fin d'édito.
Enfin bref...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quel est le secret de ce changement ? 
> En tout cas ça fait toujours plaisir de recevoir CPC chez soi. Le petit moment de plaisir de la quinzaine quand j'ouvre ma boîte au lettre 
> Vivement un abonnement pour tous les CPC HS, CPC HW


Le changement de routeur.
Ca coûte plus cher mais ça marche mieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

La dessus je confirme c'est bien mieux.

Autant le dire je reçois le CPC avant qu'il soit exposé en magasin donc ne changer rien.

----------


## Gwargl

Rendez-nous nos running-gag, revenons aux vrais valeurs, changez de routeurs !

Vivement, le rencard avec ma boite aux lettres ce soir. ::wub::

----------


## Crealkiller

Reçu aussi avec seulement un jour d'avance au lieu des deux habituel  ::(: , mon facteur va m'entendre  ::P: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah. Quand je payais en franc c'était bien moins cher, on s'est fait avoir avec le passage à l'Euro. Déjà que les pingouins ont disparus à cause de l'effet de serre !

Vivement ce soir que je le prenne dans mes toilettes alors !

----------


## iroko944

C'est bon je l'ai trouvé chez mon dealer habituel. ça aurai été dommage que je n'ai rien à lire que je serais à la maternité ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Rhoth

> C'est pas comme si c'était dit à la fin.
> Pas d'augmentation de l'abo jusqu'au 1er Septembre, vous pourrez encore vous abonnez aux anciens tarifs. Après, le prix augmentera.
> 
> Pour les déjà abonnés, pas de changement jusqu'au réabonnement. Normal.


Je présume que si on a une petite affiche ou un code pour 6 mois ou 1 an d'abonnement gratuit, ca ne change rien, même si on le prend (labonnement) après le 1er septembre !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je découvre l'édito le jour de mon augmentation, le dieu des carnards est avec moi. :saint:
J'espère que ca ne vous fera pas perdre de monde.

Civ5, dead rising 5  :Bave:  belle année pour moi.
Qui sont allés à l'E3 ?

----------


## Xùn

Vivement demain.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Vivement demain.


Wouai, et 4€30 ça se conçoit pour un bon numéro sur l'E3.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Wouai, et 4€30 ça se conçoit pour un bon numéro sur l'E3.


Ça ne concerne pas encore ce numéro, hein. Mais tu peux envoyer une piécette à la rédaction je pense !  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

> Ça ne concerne pas encore ce numéro, hein. Mais tu peux envoyer une piécette à la rédaction je pense !


Ouaip, une piécette de 40 centimes, comme sur l'édito  ::P:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Salut les canards, salut la rédac'.
Je vantais la considération dont faisait preuve la rédac' pour ses lecteurs lorsque je suis arrivé sur ce forum; et aujourd'hui après cette augmentation de prix je dois avouer que mon avis... n'a pas changé d'un poil de fion. 

Merci à vous de nous expliquer le pourquoi du comment et d'être si transparents, merci aussi de rester si fidèles à vos (nos) principes, et de partir au front lorsqu'il le faut.

Beaucoup de choses passent avant un magazine de jeux vidéo, vous le dites vous même, mais cette relation privilégiée n'a pas de prix pour moi. Merci encore, continuez votre travail avec la même passion et le même respect pour vos lecteurs.

N.J.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens pour la peine, avec ta thune, on achètera du crack à un enfant malingre.

----------


## Nelfe

> Tiens pour la peine, avec ta thune, on achètera du crack à un enfant malingre.


Voilà pourquoi j'accepte sans sourciller cette augmentation. Vous réinvestissez immédiatement l'argent acquis dans l'économie de pays émergents, ce qui entre en adéquation avec mes principes moraux  :B): .

----------


## M.Rick75

"Hummm, Civ V, controller le destin de la civilisation de ces idiots d'humains... Il me tarde."

Pas pu lire CPC encore.

Plus de détails ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...82#post3343882

----------


## lokideath

J'ai plutôt l'impression que ca le fait grave chier  ::ninja::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Vivement ce soir que je le prenne dans mes *fesses* alors !


Fixed




> Je présume que si on a une petite affiche ou un code pour 6 mois ou 1 an d'abonnement gratuit, ca ne change rien, même si on le prend (labonnement) après le 1er septembre !


Oui, et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dites... Une critique dans ce flot d'amour tendre mais viril (que je partage à la lecture de l'édito très humain) : euh... Après quelques couvertures proches de l'œuvre d'art absolu, monsieur Chat s'est-il roulé en boule d'épuisement, ou alors il est parti en vacances, ou alors vous l'avez enfermé dans sa cage pour le déménagement... Parce que je ne sais pas si ce n'est que moi, et je ne sais pas comment le dire...

La couv' de ce numéro est quand même très très moche.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> La couv' de ce numéro est quand même très très moche.


Mais la blague de la couv' est drôle ! :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Pas vu ce matin au Relay d'Austerlitz.


Pas trouvé ce matin non plus.  :tired:

----------


## oldGamer

Oui mais ça ne vaut pas Al qu' abonne  ::P:  
avec l'augmentation mettre un malfrat connu pour les abos c'est fort quand meme  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nielle

A mon avis, ils avaient pas trop le choix. Fallait mettre le logo d'e3 et plein d'images de jeux video puisque y'en a beaucoup. Dans les autres on peut se permettre d'en mettre moins.

Ou pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais la blague de la couv' est drôle !


Je plussoie si tu parles de l'astérisque.

Les news des 2 premières pages sont bien trash, ça sent le ou les rédacteurs qui se lâchent.

----------


## Toxic

_Aeon Flux_ n'a pas du tout "marché du feu de Dieu" aux Etats Unis, il n'y a même pas rapporté la moitié de son budget. C'est-un-scandale-je-me-désabonne.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> Tiens pour la peine, avec ta thune, on achètera du crack à un enfant malingre.


C'est honteux, je me désabonne.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grestok

Certains membres de la rédac' sont-ils descendus du bus pour protester contre l'augmentation du canard ?  ::ninja:: 

ps : même à 4€30, vous resterez le seul mag que j'achète avec plaisir donc bon....et en plus je suis blindé comme un cadre de l'équipe de France alors WTF !

----------


## gregounech

Au fait vous êtes combien et qui a été au Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  loon de l'E3  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ayé acheté.

A 3€90.

----------


## Froyok

> La couv' de ce numéro est quand même très très moche.


Je l'apprécie moins également celle-ci.

----------


## Anon26492

Je tiens à remercier la rédaction pour m'avoir fait retourner le magazine... dans une rame de métro.

Car déjà, oui, on passe pour un con, mais quand on éclate de rire, les gens changent de siège.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Au fait vous êtes combien et qui a été au Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  loon de l'E3  ?


Je suis peut-être mauvaise langue mais à mon avis aucun.

----------


## Conan3D

Perso, je me fout de l'augmentation vu que je prends que deux magasines par mois (un de gratte et CPC), et que j'ai laissé PCJ et Joy aux deux/trois kikoo qui fantasment sur un jeu gratuit.

Et aussi parce que c'est pas moi qui paye  :Cigare:

----------


## Xùn

Elle est pas si mal la couv'. Bref, je viens d'aller le chopper, j'ai de la lecture.  :B):

----------


## olivarius

> Je tiens à remercier la rédaction pour m'avoir fait retourner le magazine... dans une rame de métro.
> 
> Car déjà, oui, on passe pour un con, mais quand on éclate de rire, les gens changent de siège.


J'ai lu le texte à l'envers.  :B): 

J'ai relevé de petites coquilles: 

Une date de sortie prévue pour 2001,Dans l'article sur Civ V, il est dit que la vente de ressource sera désormais possible mais en fait c'est déjà le cas dans le IV (avec tous les addon).  :;): . J'ai hâte que vous nous reparliez de ce jeu  ::lol:: 
Sinon c'est un vrai plaisir de lire toutes ces news et preview. Dommage qu'il y ait si peu de bon jeux prévu et surtout des FPS... Je voudrais des jeux de simulation économique comme Transport Tycoon !

----------


## Akodo

> Elle est pas si mal la couv'. Bref, je viens d'aller le chopper, j'ai de la lecture.


En même temps difficile de faire aussi classe que les 3 dernières, quand il faut foutre un gros *E3* au beau milieu pour la concurrence...

----------


## johnclaude

> Ouais, c'est pas comme si il arrivait en avance depuis 3 numéros...
> Va falloir ranger ce running gag dans votre postérieur les gars.





> Le changement de routeur.
> Ca coûte plus cher mais ça marche mieux.


Ou pas. Toujours en retard dans le 39, comme d'habitude.
Du coup, on peut aller rechercher les vielles blagues dans ton fondement.

Mais pour la couv, c'est vrai que ça a l'air moins sex que ce qui a été vu dernièrement, le sujet s'y prêtait moins et puis monsieur chat n'est pas oune machine.

----------


## Djaf

Reçu aujourd'hui au milieu de la Gelbik!
Edito très clair, merci! Le message caché: "Abonnez-vous, tout de suite!"  ::P: 
Sérieusement, j'apprécie les explications et je comprends qu'il faut passer à la caisse, surtout que c'est pas souvent avec CPC. Quand on aime de toutes façons, on ne compte pas  :;):

----------


## Velgos

La BD de Couly est super, je suis fan.

Sans doute avez-vous maintes fois répondu à cette question, mais qu'est-ce qui distingue à ce point les previews des longues news issues d'un salon pour que ces dernières ne soient pas signées ?

J'ai grandement apprécié le ton global de ce dossier E3, sans concessions. D'ordinaire ça m'emmerde ce genre de dossier, c'est toujours mou du cul parce que y'a peu d'infos qui circulent, beaucoup de poudre aux yeux alors c'est entre le communiqué de presse et les conjectures pigées. Avec CPC y'avait une dose d'humour et une dose de prudence en plus, mais là j'ai l'impression que le regard est plus acéré. Voilà, j'ai aimé.

Sinon, ben, ce numéro manque de k4l4$H. Je commençais à m'y faire, ma lecture a donc commencé par une déception. :3

----------


## ElGato

C'est probablement une tradition, la couv-de-l'E3 qui est moche. En tout cas, à force, ça y ressemble.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> C'est probablement une tradition, la couv-de-l'E3 qui est moche. En tout cas, à force, ça y ressemble.


Pour moi, c'est la faute de l'horrible logo E3, qui est le même depuis, mmh... ,depuis toujours non ?

----------


## Froyok

Moi j'aurais dis les titres qui s'interposent en les les images d'illustration en fond et le logo cpc. Un poil de rouge à la place de la police noir ça aurait égayé un peu le truc.
Sinon merci pour la preview sur le prochain red faction, j'ai bien aimé  !  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

Pas dispo par ici!

Mais non, non je ne m'abonnerais pas.

----------


## Belhoriann

Ouais la couv' est un peu vilaine, mais je me dis que c'est à l'image de cet E3 tout pourri, et je remercie CPC de le dire tout haut. Raz le cul des sites spécialisés qui se contentent des innombrables suites en appelant ça "du lourd". Bref.

L'augmentation du prix ne me fait ni chaud ni froid. Le rapport plaisir/prix est toujours énorme pour moi.

----------


## olivarius

> Ouais la couv' est un peu vilaine, mais je me dis que c'est à l'image de cet E3 tout pourri, et je remercie CPC de le dire tout haut. Raz le cul des sites spécialisés qui se contentent des innombrables suites en appelant ça "du lourd". Bref.
> 
> L'augmentation du prix ne me fait ni chaud ni froid. Le rapport plaisir/prix est toujours énorme pour moi.


Vous exagérez avec la couverture du mag. Elle n'a pas la grandeur des précédentes mais est jolie quand même Vous êtes trop gâté par M. Chat  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je n'ai lu que l'édito (merci encore pour tout ce que vous faîtes) et quelques news qui bien que j'étais fatigué m'ont bien fait marrer.

----------


## LaVaBo

Dans un des articles sur l'E3 (Mania Planet), on peut lire :



> uPlay, la très populaire plateforme d'UbiSoft


 ::O:  Pardon ?

----------


## jackft

> Ouais la couv' est un peu vilaine, mais je me dis que c'est à l'image de cet E3 tout pourri, et je remercie CPC de le dire tout haut. Raz le cul des sites spécialisés qui se contentent des innombrables suites en appelant ça "du lourd". Bref.


Ce sont pas les seuls à avoir été déçus par cet E3 et à le dire ...

----------


## Logan

> Dans un des articles sur l'E3 (Mania Planet), on peut lire :
>  Pardon ?


Ironie mec, ironie.

[EDIT] Fire in the hole

----------


## Saltadrow

J'ai pu le pécho aujourd'hui chez mon buraliste préféré. Pas encore lu en entier évidemment, je me suis quand même délecté des news. 

Et évidemment j'ai déjà hâte d'avoir le prochain grace à la légende sur l'image de jeu (Fable 3?) sur la première page du dossier E3.  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je tiens à clamer mon amour envers le rédacteur de la preview de *Shogun2 : Total War*. Preview bien écrite, avec un humour irrésistible amené en finesse.

----------


## Timekeeper

J'ai oublié qu'il sortait le 28. Je serais allé le prendre le 29, comme d'hab, mon dealer le recevant à J-1. Mais il faisait trop chaud.
Hier, il faisait trop chaud.
Ce soir, j'avais pas fait caca à midi donc ce soir j'avais très envie, donc j'ai pris le temps d'aller l'acheter...

Putain ! y'a une ordure qui a acheté mon CPC !
Mon dealer avait eu le temps d'écouler ses nombres (deux) exemplaires avant que je ne vienne !

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus il est super bien, j'aurais bien les boules à ta place  :haha: .

----------


## zxr24rs

C'est pour ça que j'ai pas reçu le miens alors !!!! je vais aller à la capital faire sauter les nouveaux locaux moi si je reçois pas mon canard !!!!

----------


## Aun

J'ai donné 4€10 et la caissière m'a rendu 20 centimes.  ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Hey y'a plus la rubrique sur les jeux de société ? Elle était trop coule.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h50 ----------




> J'ai donné 4€10 et la caissière m'a rendu 20 centimes.


T'as déjà pensé à écrire un bouquin ?

---------- Post ajouté à 11h53 ----------




> Ouais la couv' est un peu vilaine, mais je me dis que c'est à l'image de cet E3 tout pourri, et je remercie CPC de le dire tout haut. Raz le cul des sites spécialisés qui se contentent des innombrables suites en appelant ça "du lourd". Bref.
> 
> L'augmentation du prix ne me fait ni chaud ni froid. Le rapport plaisir/prix est toujours énorme pour moi.


En même temps la couverture est drôle, alors elle roxxe  :Cigare: .

----------


## zxr24rs

> C'est pour ça que j'ai pas reçu le miens alors !!!! je vais aller à la capital faire sauter les nouveaux locaux moi si je reçois pas mon canard !!!!


*R*eçu enfin aujourd'hui après tout el monde  ::(: 

[edit]

Comme ça il sera content ...

Tu me feras le plaisir de mettre une majuscule dans ta signature ...  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, ça te coûte quoi de mettre des majuscules ?
C'est pas la première fois que je te demande en plus...

----------


## Bah

Petite question, je suis abonné jusqu'au 218. J'ai beau être parfois critique envers le mag, j'ai pas envie de ma réabonner à l'ancien tarif (j'estime que cette hausse est normale et je tiens à la soutenir). Si j'attends que ça passe à 4.30, je vais manquer des numéros ou pas ? Sachant que je suis pas en France et que du coup, je le trouve pas en kiosque...

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu t'abonnes au premier septembre, tu rateras le numéro du premier septembre.
Mais comme t'es abonné jusqu'au 218 et que le premier septembre c'est le 217, tu pourras te réabonner tranquille et payer le prix fort.

RrrrrouRrrrrrrrou.

----------


## Bah

> Si tu t'abonnes au premier septembre, tu rateras le numéro du premier septembre.


Edit : Ha ! L'edit me rassure. J'attends le prix fort alors :con:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben non.
Tu rateras rien.
Le 218 c'est celui du 15 septembre.
Là on finit d'écrire le 216.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ben non.
> Tu rateras rien.
> Le 218 c'est celui du 15 septembre.
> Là on finit d'écrire le 216.


On pourra me fêter mon anniversaire dans le 218 vu que ça tombe pile le même jour ?  ::siffle::

----------


## zxr24rs

> Putain, ça te coûte quoi de mettre des majuscules ?
> C'est pas la première fois que je te demande en plus...


Désolé j'ai pas pigé le coup des majuscules ??? en début de phrases ?  ::O: 

[edit]
Visiblement c'est pour ça ... ça sent le goulag ici ...  ::|:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ici, on applique les règles élémentaires du français sur tous les points de vue, c'est tout. Question de respect pour ceux qui vont te lire et de lisibilité des posts.

----------


## lokideath

Mettre des majuscules en début de phrase c'est le goulag... Tu dois pas avoir des masses de contrainte dans ta vie  ::O:

----------


## alx

Le papier a changé ou ça fait un moment et je ne me réveille que maintenant ? Le nouveau routeur assure bien en tout cas.

----------


## Belhoriann

> En même temps la couverture est drôle, alors elle roxxe .


Le coup du saaaalon m'a plié  ::XD:: 




> Ce sont pas les seuls à avoir été déçus par cet E3 et à le dire ...


Le seul autre bonhomme que j'ai vu prendre l'E3 pour ce qu'il est vraiment est Dr Chocapic. Il y en a surement beaucoup d'autre, mais la majorité des rédac dit que l'E3 c'est "awesome lol".

----------


## O.Boulon

Chocapic c'est un type bien.

----------


## mrFish

> Chocapic c'est un type bien.


Impossible. Il a descendu Portal.  :tired: 


Sinon bon numéro oui. La preview de Portal 2 donne envie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Chocapic c'est un type bien.


Sympathie de corpulence ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il me met 20 kgs dans la vue. Et on est pas vraiment équilibrés pareil. Sans compter que ses cheveux sont nettement plus classes que les miens.

On va plutôt dire 'fraternité des gars qui font flipper les attachées de presse et les comptables aux heures des repas, c'est à dire toutes les trois heures'.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Genre en leur crachant des bouts de pomme à la figure ?

----------


## mescalin

Sinon, à propos de DMO, comment ça introduire des filles dans l'univers WH40K ce serait trahir le background ? Et les soeurs de bataille c'est du poulet ? Ya eu toute une extension de Dawn of war premier du nom qui leur a été consacrée quand même !

----------


## mrFish

> Sinon, à propos de DMO, comment ça introduire des filles dans l'univers WH40K ce serait trahir le background ? Et les soeurs de bataille c'est du poulet ? Ya eu toute une extension de Dawn of war premier du nom qui leur a été consacrée quand même !


Ben justement les Soeurs de Bataille elles sont dans leur propre Chapitre.
Ailleurs y a que des mecs.

Mais bon on s'en branle de toute façon, vu que ça ne va être qu'un clone de WoW.

----------


## mescalin

Maiheu, on a le droit d'espérer un peu, non ?  :Emo:

----------


## Timekeeper

> J'ai oublié qu'il sortait le 28. Je serais allé le prendre le 29, comme d'hab, mon dealer le recevant à J-1. Mais il faisait trop chaud.
> Hier, il faisait trop chaud.
> Ce soir, j'avais pas fait caca à midi donc ce soir j'avais très envie, donc j'ai pris le temps d'aller l'acheter...
> 
> Putain ! y'a une ordure qui a acheté mon CPC !
> Mon dealer avait eu le temps d'écouler ses nombres (deux) exemplaires avant que je ne vienne !


Fait la rayon presse d'un supermarché, plus non-plus.
Fait une boutique qui ose pourtant marquer "Maison de la Presse" sur sa devanture : pas non-plus, et le patron m'a expliqué qu'on ne lui en envoyait plus car il n'en vendait quasiment pas ! 

Dans les deux cas, ils avaient bien les 2 hors-série du moment (_Mods & Hardware_, tient ça ferait un bon nom de magazine féminin ça...).
Le patron très bon joueur de la Maison-de-la-presse-mais-pas-toute-la-presse m'a même conseillé d'aller le prendre tout le temps chez le même buraliste (merci monsieur, c'est ce que je fais en principe, mais là ils ont changés la date de parution alors je l'ai raté, bla bla bla).

Pas pu monter sur la Capitale non-plus, à cause de ce fichu orage qui s'est écrasé sur le petit village de Bretigny/Orge hier matin  :tired: 


Mais comment pouvez-vous recruter de nouveaux lecteurs si les buralistes n'en reçoivent que le nombre précis de lecteurs déjà fans ?  ::o:  _(passez sur la non jolitude de cette phrase pour n'en saisir que le côté percutant)_.
Et pourquoi tant de hors-série encore en stock  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

> Et pourquoi tant de hors-série encore en stock


Ils restent en magasin tant que le suivant n'est pas sorti. Tu peux essayer ce site pour trouver un buraliste qui vend CPC.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Haha la définition du lean.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais ça m'a fait rire aussi  ::P: .

----------


## foupoudav

Salut.
Bon je vais surement me faire lyncher, mais moi à 4€30 tout les 15 jours je commence à trouver chère.
Et si CPC passait mensuel, y'aurais moyen que la revue coute moins de 8,60 non???
Personnellement, je ne crois pas que je vais suivre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben si t'as lu l'édito, tu sais que personne te lyncheras.
On comprend parfaitement que certains doivent mettre de l'argent ailleurs que dans un magazine de jeux vidéo.

Sinon, on refuse de passer mensuel : déjà, ça nous ferait perdre de la fraîcheur et sans doute un peu de personnalité. Et ça, je croirais que ça nous ferait perdre plus de lecteur qu'une augmentation de prix de vingt euros.

Ensuite, quand tu vois comment les mensuels sont au fond du trou en train d'agoniser avec les tripes qui pendent et les rats qui leur bouffent un oeil, tu te dis que c'est le meilleur moyen de se planter en ce moment.

Tu pourras toujours en acheter un sur deux... Et une fois encore, on t'en veut pas (mais on a ton IP et on va te péter la gueule).

----------


## Narm

Je viens de lire la preview de FEAR 3  ::|: .

J'ai l'impression qu'à chaque numéro (ou presque) une licence sympathique est violée en ce moment : FEAR, Prince of Persia, Splinter Cell, Supreme Commander  :Emo: .

----------


## Anonyme871

Ils sont à combien d'ailleurs les mensuels ? 7 euros ? 

Je viens juste d'acheter ce numéro. L'édito arrive quand même à faire passer la pilule et ça n'a peut-être pas été un exercice facile. C'est toujours sympa pour le lecteur d'être considéré en temps que tel :Perceval: Merci à vous de ne pas trop nous prendre pour des cons :)

----------


## O.Boulon

PoP, ça fait quand même un bail qu'il est retenu dans une cave du 93 quand même... Au moins deux épisodes.
Mais FEAR3, c'est terrifiant.
T'as l'impression qu'ils avaient une checklist des conneries à faire au moment de la conception.

Enfin bon, j'espère que ça va laisser Monolith bosser sur un Condemned 3 homérique. Mais c'est du domaine du fantasme.

----------


## gripoil

> Ensuite, quand tu vois comment les mensuels sont au fond du trou en train d'agoniser avec les tripes qui pendent et les rats qui leur bouffent un oeil, tu te dis que c'est le meilleur moyen de se planter en ce moment.


Mais ça c'est parceque vous leur volez leur travail !

J'me suis aussi dis que j'aurais peut être du mal a suivre même si je suis abonné et que j'ai le droit a un surcis. Mais finalement j'pense qu'on peut tous trouver de quoi économiser. (promos steam, quotidiens, clopes (pas bien), alcool(bien avec modération), bouffe crado, mac do, etc. Canardpc nous sauve la vie et on ne le sait pas encore c'est tout  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Belhoriann

M'enfin si on peut lâcher 7.80€ par mois pour CPC, ce ne sont pas 80 misérables centimes qui vont nous faire sucer des cailloux. Non ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> M'enfin si on peut lâcher 7.80€ par mois pour CPC, ce ne sont pas 80 misérables centimes qui vont nous faire sucer des cailloux. Non ?


Non. Et affirmer le contraire me semble d'une sacrée mauvaise foi.  :tired: 
Et en plus la qualité s'améliore encore malgré le temps qui passe, je ne sais pas quoi demander de plus si ce n'est un abonnement avec t-shirt et/ou des goodies sympa. Mais là c'est du domaine du fantasme.  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour le prochain numéro, on vous fait le meilleur goodie du monde.
Un truc absolument surpuissant.

----------


## Hardc000re

Un bracelet avec les règles du forum pour pas les oublier?

:mecquiaperdu10ptshier:

Sinon je suis d'accord avec O.B, je préfère payer un peu plus cher plutôt que de les voir passer mensuel.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pff un livret détachable sur l'E3 console ? J'ai honte pour vous. :aigri:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> :mecquiaperdu10ptshier:


10 points d'un coup  ::wub:: . Alors, cette sensation de marcher sur une corde raide à chaque fois que tu appuies sur le bouton "Envoyer la réponse", c'est grisant, hein ? Autant, ça va devenir une drogue !

Sinon, je vois que vous êtes de mèche avec les cartels du tabac. Vous augmentez le mag de 40 centimes, ils baissent les tiges de 20. Finement joué.

----------


## gripoil

Bah non, un poster et un pin's !

----------


## O.Boulon

4


> Un bracelet avec les règles du forum pour pas les oublier?
> 
> :mecquiaperdu10ptshier:


Toi avec ta photo de foetus ou de mort né, tu ferais mieux de pas la ramener.
Je vais te les graver au cutter sur la tronche les règles.

T'as eu raison d'éditer.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Pour le prochain numéro, on vous fait le meilleur goodie du monde.
> Un truc absolument surpuissant.


Un poster central enfin recto-verso pour ne plus niquer deux pages de test si on souhaite l'afficher au mur ?  ::): 



Je dois aussi annoncer que j'ai finalement trouvé mon Canard. Le summum du bon goût vidéo ludique était encore disponible au rayon presse d'un magasin... *Cultur*a  :;):  _Tu le crois, ça ?_

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah non.
Vous êtes tous à côté de la plaque.
C'est un truc d'une envergure et d'une surpuissance jamais vu.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un cheveux de Casque ?

J'espère que vous ne tirez pas encore à un million d'exemplaires.

----------


## Belhoriann

Boulon vs Choca dans un combat de catch  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un billet de train gratos dans chaque numéro pour venir visiter la rédac, _ça_ ce serait géant. Mais évidemment vous n'aurez jamais les tripes de faire un truc aussi velu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais le rapatriement en ambulance est à votre charge.

----------


## pins

> un pin's !


Je n'ai été approché par aucun membre de la rédac (j'ai encore toutes mes dents).





> J'ai l'impression qu'à chaque numéro (ou presque) une licence sympathique est violée en ce moment : FEAR, Prince of Persia, Splinter Cell, Supreme Commander


J'ai la même impression... Et on coupe plus de licence qu'on en plante, c'est inquiétant !

----------


## gripoil

Dans picsou magazine j'avais eu des yeux de loup garou qui collent partout et laissent des grosses traces de gras sur les murs et les vitres.
Ca peut pas être mieux.

----------


## Rhoth

> Ah non.
> Vous êtes tous à côté de la plaque.
> C'est un truc d'une envergure et d'une surpuissance jamais vu.


Une main collante offerte avec le magazine.

Si tu la lances bien, ça a de l'envergure.
Si le collant est efficace (enrobé au coca cola zéro puis séché par exemple), c'est surpuissant, au pire si tu foires, tu claques bien la gueule du type en face.

Et ca rappelle nos pif gadgets de notre jeunesse.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Dans picsou magazine j'avais eu des yeux de loup garou qui collent partout et laissent des grosses traces de gras sur les murs et les vitres.
> Ca peut pas être mieux.


Il y avait aussi eu l'appareil à faire les œufs carrés, mais comme les œufs ne sont plus la mascotte de CPC depuis belle lurette, ça doit pas être ça  ::(: 
J'opte pour le coussin péteur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hum, gadget, lapin, envergure et surpuissant... Un cerf-volant en forme de tête de lapin ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je tenais à signaler que la BD de Couly est une des meilleures jamais produite et qu'il s'approche de plus en plus de l'œuvre d'art totale que visait dans ses waters John B. Root.

Merci.

----------


## Septa

Le "cadeau" c'est pas le Stimulant dont ça parle sur le compte twitter ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca me ferait mal tiens.
Je partage pas.

----------


## ToasT

Une boitameuh qui fait "piapiapiapiapiapiapia" ?

----------


## Max_well

> Une boitameuh qui fait "piapiapiapiapiapiapia" ?


*We Have A Winner !!*

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a qu'une boîte à meuh qui fait piapiapia et c'est moi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pour le prochain numéro, on vous fait le meilleur goodie du monde.
> Un truc absolument surpuissant.


En fait, le truc surpuissant, c'est qu'il n'y aura rien et que Boulon aura réussi à créer un buzz tel que tous les numéros seront vendus en 2 jours !

 :B):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Comme avec leur annonce avec la preview de Fallout machinbidule ? ::P:

----------


## jackft

> Le seul autre bonhomme que j'ai vu prendre l'E3 pour ce qu'il est vraiment est Dr Chocapic. Il y en a surement beaucoup d'autre, mais la majorité des rédac dit que l'E3 c'est "awesome lol".


Sur le podcast spécial E3 de Gameblog, ils ont pas mal descendu le salon également...

----------


## reveur81

Le dossier E3 est de qui ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

CanardPC. :zno:

----------


## Akodo

Ah ça y est encore le coup de la surprise  ::ninja:: .

Sinon c'est la première fois que le lis le magazine tout en entier, de la première ligne à la dernière syllabe, franchement bravo pour ce numéro  :;): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan nan, y a une vraie surprise.

----------


## Nelfe

Un Xbox 360 et Red Dead Redemption ?  :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

> Nan nan, y a une vraie surprise.


On peut essayer de la deviner comme avec le jeu du shmilblik ?

Est-ce que la surprise mesure moins de 19.5 cm ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Un Xbox 360 et Red Dead Redemption ?


Ahah, crevard va ! 

Est-ce que le Schimilibili, le schimililibibi, le schimibilik, euh, est-ce un gadget, un article, une news, un article écrit par Caféine (mea culpa de rigueur  ::P: ), une photo fortement masturbatoire (enfin pour certains je ne m'inclue pas) de la rédaction  ? Bref, est-ce du concret ou une annonce concernant la vie du magazine ?


Roh purée c'est loin le 15  ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est du concret.

----------


## Akodo

T'es chiant, tu peux pas annoncer ce genre de truc vers le 10 du mois, histoire qu'on patiente moins ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Concrete > Donkey > Kong > King > Eh merde je me suis paumé...

----------


## Jeckhyl

20 abonnés choisis au hasard recevront en bundle avec leur CPC un exemplaire de Söldner couvert de poussière et de toiles d'araignées de placard pantinois.

----------


## Akodo

Ça c'est plus con que craie...  ::ninja::

----------


## Eklis

> Concrete > Donkey > Kong > King > Eh merde je me suis paumé...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il y avait aussi eu l'appareil à faire les œufs carrés, mais comme les œufs ne sont plus la mascotte de CPC depuis belle lurette, ça doit pas être ça


En fait on avait prévu d'offrir une machine à faire des lapins carrés.

Mais comme la SPA a obtenu un référé pour nous l'interdire, on s'est rabattu sur autre chose.

----------


## Eklis

Sinon je pensais à une main PMU. Élégant, raffiné... bref, un truc de la haute.

----------


## alx

Est-ce que le shimili... shilili... est-ce que la surprise s'utilise d'une main en l'agitant rapidement ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est possible... A quoi pensez-vous ?

----------


## Logan

A rien, c'était pour faire avancer le shimili... shilili...shibili...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'veux un Half en peluche.

----------


## Belhoriann

Moi je veux un grille pain qui grille le pain en forme de lapin  :Bave:

----------


## Max_well

Moi je suppute (non ce n'est pas sale) un truc avec des dés et des pions ^^

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Moi je suppute (non ce n'est pas sale) un truc avec des dés et des pions ^^


Tu nous prends pour qui ? Non mais t'es pas bien ! 
Un Bon de réduction pour des peluches lapinou (mixomatos ?)

----------


## O.Boulon

Ni pion, ni dé.
Mais on se rapproche.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ni pion, ni dé.
> Mais on se rapproche.


Un jeu de course avec les voitures à monter soi-même en les découpant et une map cartonnée au milieu du magazine, comme à l'arrière des boîtes de céréales de Leader Price ?

----------


## ShinSH

Le jeu de cartes Canard PC à la sauce Magic, avec Threanor, Gringo, et Tarace en guests.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ni pion, ni dé.
> Mais on se rapproche.



Pourtant un jeu de plateau _"CPC: apprend à gérer une équipe de branlos"_, ça pourrait le faire.

----------


## Vevster

> Pourtant un jeu de plateau _"CPC: apprend à gérer une équipe de branlos"_, ça pourrait le faire.


Y a qu'un chaotic-evil qui y arriverait

----------


## O.Boulon

Et cest un cacao qui gagne une saucisse de dinde !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon bah un jeu de plate-formes tout mignon sur DSi... Enfin ce serait pas cadeau là...

----------


## Akodo

Edit : évidemment, j'ai une page de retard...
Donc un jeu de plateau pour devenir rédac chef à la place du rédac chef ?!  ::o: 

Edit : oui  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

On a conçu un jeu pour 2 à 4 joueurs -on a été optimiste pour le coup, j'espère que vous avez de la famille, à défaut d'amis- qui vous invite à boucler un magazine de 32 pages pour les relaxs, 64 pages pour les simulationnistes et 96 pages pour les hardcores.

Y a des rédacteurs avec des superpouvoirs facilitant le boulot, des armes à utiliser sur les rédacteurs des autres camps pour les rendre improductifs ou nuisibes, des synergies entre les persos (positives comme négatives) et un incroyable nombre de coups de pute à imaginer.s rè

Et on a eu une idée pour les gens qui, comme moi, sont incapables de se concentrer trois minutes pour apprendre les règles : plutôt que de coller l'univers CanardPC sur les règles, on a utilisé ce que vous connaissez de la rédac à travers les bédés de Couly ou les textes pour développer le système. Bizarrement, ça fonctionne bien.

Et évidemment, les cartes sont toutes illustrées avec des dessins inédits de Couly (enfin si il est pas déjà mort à sa table à dessin).

D'ailleurs, je précise que pour la première fois dans l'histoire de la presse de jeux vidéo, c'est pas un jeu à la con vite fait et tout bancal... Y a un vrai game system et on en est à la cinquième version pour parfaire l'équilibrage. On sortira peut être une version deluxe payante avec des belles cartes et une jolie boîte pour Noël.

J'espère que ça va vous plaire.
En tout cas, je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais été aussi fier de la rédaction : tout le monde a mis la main à la patte, tout le monde a bossé, tout le monde a pris des initiatives, les égos ont été rangés et chaque discussion a été constructive.

A un moment, j'ai même cru que je bossais à l'Usine Nouvelle.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Vous m'impressionnez messieurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous m'impressionnez messieurs.


Ouais, je sais... Quatre amis !
Parait même que Casque en a six. Mais lui il est vieux.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> A un moment, j'ai même cru que je bossais à l'Usine Nouvelle.


Et tu as pleuré de joie ?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, pas loin.

Et tant que j'y pense, ça serait un "vrai" numéro double.
128 pages : le plus gros CanardPC jamais fait, plus gros que les hors séries et plus gros que les CPC Hardware.

----------


## kilfou

Holy fuck.  ::O: 

J'en peux plus d'attendre.

----------


## O.Boulon

D'attendre que je te dise un truc gentil ?
Parce que tu vois, c'est ce que je viens de faire à la rédaction et là ils s'en remettent pas.

Mon amour est trop hardcore pour le genre humain.

----------


## reveur81

Excellent, j'ai hâte de voir ça.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais, je sais... Quatre amis !
> Parait même que Casque en a six. Mais lui il est vieux.


Oui enfin Casque est surpuissant de toute façon ça compte pas. 
Purée là j'ai encore plus hâte de tenir le magajine entre mes mains !

----------


## kilfou

> D'attendre que je te dise un truc gentil ?
> Parce que tu vois, c'est ce que je viens de faire à la rédaction et là ils s'en remettent pas.
> 
> Mon amour est trop hardcore pour le genre humain.



Nan ça j'ai fait une croix dessus.
Mais un CPC de 128 pages, ça fait rêver. Et le jeu, encore plus.

----------


## Timekeeper

Et sinon, j'adore les biographies d'Ivan le Fou

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci.
C'est le seul truc dans le mag' pas écrit par mes nègres.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

L'été sera chaud, l'été sera chaud. ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, pas loin.
> 
> Et tant que j'y pense, ça serait un "vrai" numéro double.
> 128 pages : le plus gros CanardPC jamais fait, plus gros que les hors séries et plus gros que les CPC Hardware.


Trop gros, passera pas.  :tired: 


D'un autre côté doit y'avoir la couverture des évènements (non-évènements ?) consoles de l'E3, je suppose que ça bouffe pas mal de place.

----------


## L'invité

Il me faut ce jeu §§§  ::o: 

J'espère qu'à la fin de la partie, on a un vrai mag qu'on peut vendre.  :Cigare:  :nimp:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Faut bien le beta-tester, pour éviter la surdose de patches. :nimpbis:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le patch à découper dans le prochain numéro.
Oui celui qui coûtera plus cher.
Ensuite, les DLC papier pour continuer à garder le lectorat.

Y'a un business à monter là.  :Cigare:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Trois nouvelles cartes "Slipman" qui rajoutent 500 en défense à 8€, je saute dessus.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Il me tarde de voir les cartes sur Raphi.

----------


## jackft

> Et tant que j'y pense, ça serait un "vrai" numéro double.
> 128 pages : le plus gros CanardPC jamais fait, plus gros que les hors séries et plus gros que les CPC Hardware.


La période de bouclage s'annonce horrible pour vous...  ::o:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Il me tarde de voir les cartes sur Raphi.


"P'tit Pol a fait un gros prout baveux sur votre nouveau papier fraîchement imprimé, et le toner est vide."
"Boulon s'est moqué de votre moto."
"La boîte indé sur laquelle vous alliez pondre un pavé vient de fermer suite à une facture d'eau non réglée."

----------


## ggtr1138

Bravo pour l'idée et surtout sa mise en oeuvre, vous m'épatez à trouver le temps et l'enthousiasme pour faire ce genre de choses en plus du canard. Allez tiens pour vous soutenir je vais m'abonner pour deux ans.

----------


## Max_well

Comment c'est trop bon \o/

Si vous faite une version deluxe, il pourra y avoir des cartes d'extensions dedans ? Genre qu'on pourrait même en proposer !

----------


## Ragondin

Vivement une IRL pour jouer à ce jeu magnifique. La CPConn à la Porte de Versailles. Pas de petites villes à la con comme los Angeles, Leipzig ou autre. Non Paris, direct, la Porte de Versailles dans le Hall 1.

Un stand tenue par l'Oréal pour les conseils sur la gomina. La mère Bettancourt qui donnera des enveloppes.
Ensuite, chez CPC, ce sont des dingues, alors en exclus un lipdub (ca s'ecrit comme ca j'espère), fait avec les réalisateurs Emilio Zoulou....
Voila le futur de CPC... Blizzard, tient toi prêt ! CPC est dans le rétroviseur! 

 ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Faut bien le beta-tester, pour éviter la surdose de patches. :nimpbis:


Crois-moi, on l'a bêta-testé à mort, le jeu est parfaitement équilibré et très jouissif.
Et en plus il est drôle.




> Trois nouvelles cartes "Slipman" qui rajoutent 500 en défense à 8€, je saute dessus.


Tu nous prends pour qui ? On a déjà des cartes Slipman. Même qu'il a un super pouvoir.




> Bravo pour l'idée et surtout sa mise en oeuvre, vous m'épatez à trouver le temps et l'enthousiasme pour faire ce genre de choses en plus du canard.


PROTIP : Le sommeil, c'est très surfait.

----------


## O.Boulon

> PROTIP : Le sommeil, c'est très surfait.


Pfff, personne n'y croit.
Tout le monde sait très bien que vous êtes tous odieusement efficaces et réglo et que ce bouclage se terminera en avance et sans sueur.

Ca sert à rien d'avoir honte de son efficacité, du moment qu'on ne s'en vante pas trop.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Pfff, personne n'y croit.
> Tout le monde sait très bien que vous êtes tous odieusement efficaces et réglo et que ce bouclage se terminera en avance et sans sueur.
> Ca sert à rien d'avoir honte de son efficacité, du moment qu'on ne s'en vante pas trop.


Ah c'est exquis, en ce ce moment je suis en train de lire L'open space m'a tuer et je crois pouvoir dire que M. O.Boulon est un parfait néo-manageur !

----------


## Guest

Ils font piapiapia les néo-managers ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, je viens de mater le site web, ça me donne envie de mourrir.
C'est encore pire que mourir.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Putain, je viens de mater le site web, ça me donne envie de mourrir.
> C'est encore pire que mourir.


Le bouquin est vraiment marrant, à offrir à vos amis "consultants", mais eux, ils vont pleurer.

----------


## MeKa

J'imagine déjà la tête de ma copine quand je vais lui sortir:

'Chérie, ce soir, on joue à un jeu de société!'

 :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Le bouquin est vraiment marrant, à offrir à vos amis "consultants", mais eux, ils vont pleurer.


Euh, je sais pas mais ça nous a donné envie de buter les auteurs qui disent "LOL" en tout cas.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Euh, je sais pas mais ça nous a donné envie de buter les auteurs qui disent "LOL" en tout cas.


Il me semble que c'est ironique dans leur présentation, mais en effet, cette p****n d'expression je la déteste aussi.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> On sortira peut être une version deluxe payante avec des belles cartes et une jolie boîte pour Noël.


J'achète !
Car il est hors de question que je massacre un CPC pour jouer à un jeu !

----------


## Euklif

Achète deux cpc  ::ninja:: .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, c'est contre ma religion d'abimer un CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## reveur81

> Le bouquin est vraiment marrant, à offrir à vos amis "consultants", mais eux, ils vont pleurer.



L'idée du livre est  plaisante au premier abord. Mais j'espère pour eux que les extraits sont mal  choisis, parce qu'ils jettent un gros doute sur la qualité du bouquin.

----------


## Max_well

> J'imagine déjà la tête de ma copine quand je vais lui sortir:
> 
> 'Chérie, ce soir, on joue à un jeu de société!'


Utilise les bon mots pour passer au travers.
Jeux de société elle voit "Monopoly" et "La bonne paye", et elle part en courant.

Essaie Jeux de plateaux, et elle te laissera suffisamment le bénefice du doute pour lui montrer que c'est fun (et après vous pourrez passer au Colon de Catane, à Dixit, et à d'autres drogues dures).

----------


## ggtr1138

> L'idée du livre est  plaisante au premier abord. Mais j'espère pour eux que les extraits sont mal  choisis, parce qu'ils jettent un gros doute sur la qualité du bouquin.


Oui les extraits ne sont pas terribles, j'en suis aux premiers chapitres et je trouve ça drôle, mais c'est sans doute parce que j'ai un bon copain consultant et quand il me parle de son taf c'est exactement comme décrit avec humour dans le bouquin. Et au fait c'est sorti en poche. Bon j'arrête le HS.

----------


## MeKa

> Utilise les bon mots pour passer au travers.
> Jeux de société elle voit "Monopoly" et "La bonne paye", et elle part en courant.
> 
> Essaie Jeux de plateaux, et elle te laissera suffisamment le bénefice du doute pour lui montrer que c'est fun (et après vous pourrez passer au Colon de Catane, à Dixit, et à d'autres drogues dures).


Jeux de plateau ça fait peut être trop geek pour elle  ::rolleyes:: 

Remarque, ça se te tente  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

C'est la 1ère fois que j'achète pas automatiquement un CPC. J'ai acheté parce que pour l'instant CPC reste le meilleur mag' PC, et semble le plus honnête.
Dès qu'un mag' spécialisé en jeux-PC-sans-DRM sort, je laisse tomber CPC: Surfer sur le forum, et lire le mag', c'est comme marcher dans une rue parisienne à faire gaffe à pas mettre le pied dans la derme. L'augmentation du prix du mag' je m'en foutrai s'il n'y avait pas de moins en moins de pages à lire (celles des steam,ubi&co).
Si des journalistes me lisent, sachez qu'il devrait y avoir un créneau genre GOG mais en version magazine (et jeux plus récents). Que CPC occupe le créneau m'irai bien..

----------


## O.Boulon

Et si on sort HP Mag avec le banc d'essai des meilleurs camisoles, tu t'abonnes ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je crois qu'il est prêt là oui.

----------


## Eklis

> L'augmentation du prix du mag' je m'en foutrai s'il n'y avait pas de moins en moins de pages à lire (*celles des steam,ubi&co*).


 ::huh::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les dossiers.  ::):

----------


## Eklis

Aaah, merci.

----------


## olivarius

Excellente idée ce jeu de plateau  ::lol:: 
Dès que ca sort je mets une entrée dans la base de trictrac  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oula, non malheureux !
Depuis Miniville et les scripts, on est un peu en froid avec eux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Timekeeper

> Essaie Jeux de plateaux, et elle te laissera suffisamment le bénefice du doute pour lui montrer que c'est fun (*et après vous pourrez passer au Colon de Catane*)


Position compte triple au Kamasutra  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

> C'est la 1ère fois que j'achète pas automatiquement un CPC. J'ai acheté parce que pour l'instant CPC reste le meilleur mag' PC, et semble le plus honnête.
> Dès qu'un mag' spécialisé en jeux-PC-sans-DRM sort, je laisse tomber CPC: Surfer sur le forum, et lire le mag', c'est comme marcher dans une rue parisienne à faire gaffe à pas mettre le pied dans la derme. L'augmentation du prix du mag' je m'en foutrai s'il n'y avait pas de moins en moins de pages à lire (celles des steam,ubi&co).
> Si des journalistes me lisent, sachez qu'il devrait y avoir un créneau genre GOG mais en version magazine (et jeux plus récents). Que CPC occupe le créneau m'irai bien..


Je me lance: j'ai rien compris.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Je me lance: j'ai rien compris.


Je relance de 1.

----------


## Akodo

Moi j'ai pigé qu'il habitait Paris et qu'il avait souvent de la matière porte bonheur attachée sous la chaussure gauche  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Nan il en veut toujours plus, des articles, sur les produits type jeux indépendants histoire de. Et aussi des vieux jeux remis à la mode. Et des jeux sans drm il aime bien aussi. Et merde alors. Aaaaah Paris.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nan il en veut toujours plus, des articles, sur les produits type jeux indépendants histoire de. Et aussi des vieux jeux remis à la mode. Et des jeux sans drm il aime bien aussi. Et merde alors. Aaaaah Paris.


Non il dit qu'il y a trop de pages consacrées aux DRM ou aux jeux qui en utilisent. Et qu'il veut un magazine qui ne parle que de jeux sans DRM. Et de caca de chien.

----------


## Max_well

> Non il dit qu'il y a trop de pages consacrées aux DRM ou aux jeux qui en utilisent. Et qu'il veut un magazine qui ne parle que de jeux sans DRM. Et de caca de chien.


Ouais c'est ça, je pense pas qu'il parle particulièrement du dossier, mais de tous les jeux en général.

En gros il veut un mag qui évite de parler de 95% de la production vidéo ludique actuelle...  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh 95% de la production actuelle étant à chier...  ::ninja:: 
Puis CPC a au moins le mérite de tester un paquet de jeux indés sans DRM , c'est déjà pas mal, comparativement à la concurrence.

----------


## O.Boulon

85% des jeux indés commercialisés le sont uniquement sur Steam.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Oui mais ERISS ne veut parler que des 15% restants. Il veut être informé CORRECTEMENT, est-ce vraiment trop demander ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Comme lui, je suis un grand nostalgique de la Pravda, alors je peux comprendre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> 85% des jeux indés commercialisés le sont uniquement sur Steam.


Oui j'vais oublié ce "détail"

En gros il vous reste à faire un magazine n'abordant que les jeux flashs sur le net, si vous voulez satisfaire Eriss.

Maria Kalash, au boulot !

----------


## Guest

> Oui j'vais oublié ce "détail"
> 
> En gros il vous reste à faire un magazine n'abordant que les jeux flashs sur le net, si vous voulez satisfaire Eriss.
> 
> Maria Kalash, au boulot !


Tu parles, t'es obligé d'installer un navigateur pour ça. Fascistes.

----------


## olivarius

Ca serait bien si vous testiez 100% des jeux présents sous Steam  ::): 
Au fait, pourquoi vous n'êtes pas présents dans le Gamescore de Steam ? C'est payant ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ca serait bien si vous testiez 100% des jeux présents sous Steam 
> Au fait, pourquoi vous n'êtes pas présents dans le Gamescore de Steam ? C'est payant ?


C'est encore à cause du système métrique ça.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> 85% des jeux indés commercialisés le sont uniquement sur Steam.


Je vais d'ailleurs profiter de l'été et de ma semaine de vacances pour me pencher sur quelques représentants des 15% restant que j'ai dans ma manche.  :Cigare:

----------


## ERISS

> jeux indés commercialisés uniquement sur Steam





> , je suis un grand nostalgique de la  Pravda,


Oui c'est tout à fait dans le ton bolchevique de dire 'jeu indépendant = dépendance de Steam'. Je comprends votre gêne: comme Steam devient de plus en plus votre gagne pain, vous en devenez dépendant vous aussi et ne pouvez pas vous permettre de cracher dessus sans perdre trop de lecteurs.
On avait Jeux=PC+Microsoft, maintenant on a Jeux=PC+Microsoft+Steam. Microsoft j'en faisais mon affaire, maintenant il manque de quoi jouer sans avoir à donner des sous à Steam.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est tout à fait dans le ton bolchevique de dire 'jeu indépendant = dépendance de Steam'. Je comprends votre gêne: comme Steam devient de plus en plus votre gagne pain, vous en devenez dépendant vous aussi et ne pouvez pas vous permettre de cracher dessus sans perdre trop de lecteurs.


Qu'est-ce qu'on peut te répondre ? Si personne ne dit rien, tu penseras que tu as raison. Si à l'inverse quelqu'un, membre de la rédac' ou non, essaie de te prouver l'inverse tu vas penser qu'il y a anguille sous roche mais comme t'es super balèze tu te laisseras pas avoir. Je vois que deux solutions. Arrêter de voir des conspirations partout ou alors rester enfermé chez soi et couper tout moyen de communication avec l'extérieur. Là tu seras peinard.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Qu'est-ce qu'on peut te répondre ? Si personne ne dit rien, tu penseras que tu as raison. Si à l'inverse quelqu'un, membre de la rédac' ou non, essaie de te prouver l'inverse tu vas penser qu'il y a anguille sous roche mais comme t'es super balèze tu te laisseras pas avoir. Je vois que deux solutions. Arrêter de voir des conspirations partout ou alors *rester enfermé chez soi et couper tout moyen de communication avec l'extérieur. Là tu seras peinard.*


Tu ferais pas partie de la junte Birmane toi ?? OMG, les fascistes gagnent du terrain sur le forum CPC, ERISS avait raison depuis le début.

----------


## Akodo

Obvious troll is obvious  :<_<: .

Edit : en même temps si les gens de la rédac veulent se défendre, ils sont assez grands pour ça.

----------


## Hardc000re

> comme Steam devient de plus en plus votre gagne pain, vous en devenez dépendant


Les versions dématérialisées ça existe. Mais si tu fais référence aux obligations d'activation, autant pour moi.

----------


## Anonyme871

> vous en devenez dépendant vous aussi et ne pouvez pas vous permettre de cracher dessus sans perdre trop de lecteurs.


Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a eu un dossier à charge sur steam y'a 1 ou 2 numéro.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Je comprends votre gêne: comme Steam devient de plus en plus votre gagne pain, vous en devenez dépendant vous aussi et ne pouvez pas vous permettre de cracher dessus sans perdre trop de lecteurs.


Ben, que dire si ce n'est que ça fait bien trois articles dans lesquels CPC en met plein la gueule à Steam. De plus, ça doit être le seul à toujours indiquer les DRM présents sur les jeux.

Sinon, faire un magazine de jeux PC qui ne parle que des jeux sans DRM, sans Steam, sans Microsoft live, ce serait, comment dire ... complètement con, vide, inintéressant, et suicidaire.

Je vois bien CPC ne pas couvrir la sortie de Portal 2. Ah ça, on serait beaucoup plus à acheter le magazine, c'est sûr.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'aimerais bien acheter le Monde pour m'informer mais à condition :
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas de la droite parce que je suis de gauche,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas de la gauche, parce qu'elle me fait honte,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas des extrêmes parce que je suis un gars mesuré,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas de l'étranger parce que j'habite en France,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas de la France parce que je suis un citoyen du monde,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas d'économie parce que je suis pauvre,
-Qu'ils ne parlent pas de sport parce que j'ai cassé mon doigt de pied en faisant du foot en 1984...

Je sais bien que cette démonstration par l'absurde ne fonctionnera pas sur toi, ERISS...
Pourquoi ?
Parce qu'il y a une belle part de pathologie dans tes engagements et dans tes opinions.
Et comme je te l'ai déjà dit, non seulement ça me gonfle parce qu'on est pas un asile mais en plus ça me navre.

Parce que tu fais passer les gens engagés à l'extrême gauche pour des putains de lunatiques, facilitant le travail de sape d'un Elinol par exemple... Enfin bon, chez toi c'est même plus la "maladie infantile du...", c'est vraiment la "maladie mentale de...".

----------


## getcha

La BD de couly est très bien, elle m'a donné envie de replonger dans Bukowski. Chapeau l'artiste.

----------


## ERISS

> Ben, que dire si ce n'est que ça fait bien trois articles dans lesquels CPC en met plein la gueule à Steam. De plus, ça doit être le seul à toujours indiquer les DRM présents sur les jeux.


Oui, je reconnais, comme j'ai déjà dit plus haut, que CPC est le meilleur. Mais au pays des aveugles... Les dossier chargeant les DRM est bien trop tardif: c'est un dossier devant le fait accompli. Et si CPC indique les DRM, c'est en partie grâce à moi qui ai rhalé, comme actuellement, pour que se soit fait.




> Sinon, faire un magazine de jeux PC qui ne parle que des jeux sans DRM, sans Steam, sans Microsoft live, ce serait, comment dire ... complètement con, vide, inintéressant, et suicidaire.


Ah, enfin un argument plausiblement valable. Cette option de magazine est à étudier pour vérifier ton assertion, et je pense qu'on puisse quand-même en faire quelquechose.
D'ailleurs, qui eut crû que le Humble Bundle aurait ce succés??

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sinon, faire un magazine de jeux PC qui ne parle que des jeux sans DRM, sans Steam, sans Microsoft live, ce serait, comment dire ... complètement con, vide, inintéressant, et suicidaire.


C'est d'autant plus con que ça ne représente pas le niveau de qualité du jeu. Tiens je pense par exemple à mon exemplaire de DOW : Chaos Rising. Bah il cumule steam + wlfuuu. Et pourtant quel jeu !  ::o:

----------


## ERISS

> Moi j'aimerais bien acheter le Monde pour m'informer mais à condition :
> -Qu'ils ne parlent pas de ...


Je veux bien acheter CPC pour m'informer mais à condition qu'il ne parle plus des envahisseurs.
Quand les DRM n'envahissaient pas autant, je voulais juste qu'on les mentionne. Et merci de l'avoir fait.
Mais j'aurai voulu aussi que vous ne les promouviez pas, càd de diviser la note du jeu par 2. Sinon, on trouve un jeu-à-drm avec marqué sur la boîte "CPC: Super jeu! 08/10"




> il y a une belle part de pathologie dans tes engagements et dans tes opinions.
> Et comme je te l'ai déjà dit, non seulement ça me gonfle parce qu'on est pas un asile mais en plus ça me navre.


En supposant cela, qu'est-ce-que ça changerai? J'ai quelque ami ayant fait des séjours en HP, ça n'empêche pas qu'il dit des choses bien plus sensées que certains se voulant normaux et sages.
Mais tu vas dire: Normal entre tarés vous vous comprenez.




> Parce que tu fais passer les gens engagés à l'extrême gauche pour des putains de lunatiques, facilitant le travail de sape d'un Elinol par exemple... Enfin bon, chez toi c'est même plus la "maladie infantile du...", c'est vraiment la "maladie mentale de...".


Heu, normal, l'extrême-gauche c'est bien des lunatiques.
Mais le sens a changé, en fait tu voulais parler de l'utra-gauche, et non des trotsko(-léninistes?).
Et la réputation auprès de qui? Auprès des votants de Sarko?  ::):  Ils vont voter Lepen aux prochaines élections.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais j'aurai voulu aussi que vous ne les promouviez pas, càd de diviser la note du jeu par 2. Sinon, on trouve un jeu-à-drm avec marqué sur la boîte "CPC: Super jeu! 08/10"


Moi je voudrais que les jeux qui ne sortent pas sous Linux aient une note divisée par 2. Sinon, on trouve un super jeu qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows (SEVEN parfois !!!!) avec marqué sur la boîte "CPC : Super jeu".

----------


## ERISS

> ça ne représente pas le niveau de qualité du jeu.  par exemple DOW : Chaos Rising il cumule steam + wlfuuu. Et pourtant quel jeu !


C'est parceque tu sépares le jeu théorique du jeu réel, qui lui intègre le drm. Evidemment, sans compter le drm tu as raison. Mais pour quelqu'un qui n'accepte pas l'insulte du drm, le jeu réel a une qualité bien moindre, où il faut diviser la note par 2 puisque de toute façon on ne l'achètera pas.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h42 ----------




> Moi je voudrais que les jeux qui ne sortent pas sous Linux aient une note divisée par 2. Sinon, on trouve un super jeu qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows (SEVEN parfois !!!!) avec marqué sur la boîte "CPC : Super jeu".


A la création de CPC le schisme avait déjà été fait: CPC a été créé comme étant pro-Windows en ce qui concerne les jeux (cf les blagues sur linux). Ta revendication, que je ne dénigre pas, ne fonctionne donc pas comme la mienne en ce qui concerne la notation de CPC.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est parceque tu sépares le jeu théorique du jeu réel, qui lui intègre le drm.


Alors permets-nous de rester dans notre monde de rêve fantasmé, plutôt que dans ta réalité triste et grise, martyr luttant contre le système pourri.

Plus tu expliques, mieux je comprend ce que tu veux dire, mais ça n'est pas à ton avantage.

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais pour quelqu'un qui n'accepte pas l'insulte du drm, le jeu réel a  une qualité bien moindre, où il faut diviser la note par 2 puisque de  toute façon on ne l'achètera pas.


Ce serait de la pure manipulation. Le DRM n'oblitère pas les qualités intrinsèques du jeu, reflétées par la note et la critique qui l'accompagne, il influe sur ses modalités d'utilisation et de cession. Nier ces qualités pour ne faire ressortir que la question du DRM, c'est de la politique (ou de la pathologie, selon Boulon  ::P: ), pas de la critique vidéo-ludique.

La position de CPC est la plus raisonnable qui soit: ils jugent les jeux consciencieusement, et ils mentionnent la présence de DRM. Après, les lecteurs sont assez grands pour faire leur choix en conséquence.

----------


## reveur81

> Heu, normal, l'extrême-gauche c'est bien des lunatiques.
> Mais le sens a changé, en fait tu voulais parler de l'utra-gauche, et non des trotsko(-léninistes?).
> Et la réputation auprès de qui? Auprès des votants de Sarko?  Ils vont voter Lepen aux prochaines élections.


Han, il y a une différence entre extrême-gauche et ultra-gauche ?  ::O: 

Terrible,  je ne sais plus dans quelle case me mettre ! Je dois être au Sud-Ouest  gauche de 3 degré mouvement internationaliste. Surtout si on parle de  jeu vidéo évidemment. Faudrait pas qu'on me prenne pour un mec d'extrême  gauche ou de gauche, quand je parle de Starcraft. 




> .Parce que tu fais passer les gens engagés à  l'extrême gauche pour des putains de lunatiques, facilitant le travail  de sape d'un Elinol par exemple

----------


## Vevster

> Et si CPC indique les DRM, *c'est en partie grâce à moi qui ai rhalé,* comme actuellement, pour que se soit fait.


 
Je demande arbitrage vidéo de la rédaction  ::):

----------


## Eklis

> Han, il y a une différence entre extrême-gauche et ultra-gauche ? 
> 
> Terrible,  je ne sais plus dans quelle case me mettre ! Je dois être au Sud-Ouest  gauche de 3 degré mouvement internationaliste. Surtout si on parle de  jeu vidéo évidemment. Faudrait pas qu'on me prenne pour un mec d'extrême  gauche ou de gauche, quand je parle de Starcraft.


Tu me rappelles George politiquement.

----------


## olivarius

Moi, j'aime bien steam car on peut faire les soldes sans sortir de son fauteuil et avoir son jeu en moins de 30min  ::P:  Et puis un jeu payé à 5€ tu ne risques pas de devoir le revendre d'occasion.... Ensuite c'est sûr que quand on est plusieurs à la maison avec plus d'un ordi ca peut être gênant pour le partage des jeux mais je ne suis pas confronté au problème donc ça va  ::P: 

+1 pour l'indication des DRM : ça m'évite d'acheter certains jeux (comme Settlers 7).

----------


## LaVaBo

> +1 pour l'indication des DRM : ça m'évite d'acheter certains jeux (comme Settlers 7).


Et parfois, ça crée des dilemmes insolubles. RUSE  ::wub::   :Emo:

----------


## ERISS

> Le DRM n'oblitère pas les qualités intrinsèques du jeu, reflétées par la note et la critique qui l'accompagne, il influe sur ses modalités d'utilisation et de cession.


Oui, mais encore tu fais comme si le drm n'était pas conditionnel au jeu. AVANT de pouvoir goûter aux qualités du jeu, il faut être pris pour un criminel, ce que dénonce le précédent CPC.
Un jeu génial qu'il m'accuse d'être un délinquant sans preuve, je lui donne certainement pas plus que la moyenne.
Tu montres que CPC joue double-jeu: D'un côté il note souvent bien les jeux à drm, d'un autre il les dénonce.




> Nier ces qualités pour ne faire ressortir que la question du DRM,


Pas du tout, je ne nie pas les qualités, mais elles ne comptent que pour la moitié de la note. La moitié restante est pour son drm intégré. Un jeu génial aura quand-même la moyenne, mais pas plus.

----------


## ERISS

> Je demande arbitrage vidéo de la rédaction


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=10951
Je crois que ma demande a été mon tout 1er post sur CPC.
Oh et oups, va falloir que je m'abonne, j'ai oublié ma promesse, zut  ::): 
C'est marrant à relire tout ça. Haha selon Jolav' le progrès est arrêté.

----------


## olivarius

Il est bon de rappeler que les développeurs qui font la qualité du jeu n'y sont pour rien dans la présence ou non d'un DRM. D'ailleurs la plupart du temps ils font sauter le DRM lors des mises à jour. Les DRM ce sont les éditeurs.

----------


## Vevster

> Pas du tout, je ne nie pas les qualités, mais elles ne comptent que pour la moitié de la note. La moitié restante est pour son drm intégré. Un jeu génial aura quand-même la moyenne, mais pas plus.


Apparemment, ce n'est pas la politique editoriale de CPC, ni celle de beaucoup de mag/sites web, donc pour avoir de telles notes fait ton propre mag.

Sinon, personne ne te prend pour un voleur.

Les magasins mettent des protections contre le vol, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils prennent tous leurs clients comme des voleurs potentiels.
Cet argument - souvent donné dans les discussions sur le DRM - est du domaine du ressenti.
Il devrait donc plutôt être exprimé comme "j'ai l'impression d'être pris pour un voleur - même si ce n'est pas ce que pense l'éditeur - et je n'aime pas ça"  ::): 
Vous n'en savez rien de ce que pense les éditeurs /développeurs de vous, acheteurs/joueurs. Vous extrapolez, et comme c'est un sujet qui vous tient à coeur, vous faites des raccourcis faciles.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h32 ----------




> Il est bon de rappeler que les développeurs qui font la qualité du jeu n'y sont pour rien dans la présence ou non d'un DRM. D'ailleurs la plupart du temps ils font sauter le DRM lors des mises à jour. Les DRM ce sont les éditeurs.


Ceci n'est pas entièrement vrai. 
Des DRM crées par des développeurs, il y en a plein. Faut pas toujours opposer editeurs/développeurs.

Pour info, le DRM bi a été fait par des développeurs, à ma connaissance à leur initiative (qu'ils ont présentée à la direction). Et pas en sens inverse.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est parceque tu sépares le jeu théorique du jeu réel, qui lui intègre le drm. Evidemment, sans compter le drm tu as raison. Mais pour quelqu'un qui n'accepte pas l'insulte du drm, le jeu réel a une qualité bien moindre, où il faut diviser la note par 2 puisque de toute façon on ne l'achètera pas.


C'est un point de vue qui se discute. Pas. 
le DRM en tant qu'outil d'anti-piratage ne me gêne pas plus que ça. Ce qui est génant c'est d'être obligé d'être en ligne ou l'impossibilité de sauvegarder en local. Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec DOWCR... Et à la limite à chacun de voir la gêne que ça lui crée. Toi divise le prix par 2 mais moi non merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, mais encore tu fais comme si le drm n'était pas conditionnel au jeu. AVANT de pouvoir goûter aux qualités du jeu, il faut être pris pour un criminel, ce que dénonce le précédent CPC.
> Un jeu génial qu'il m'accuse d'être un délinquant sans preuve, je lui donne certainement pas plus que la moyenne.
> Tu montres que CPC joue double-jeu: D'un côté il note souvent bien les jeux à drm, d'un autre il les dénonce.
> 
> 
> Pas du tout, je ne nie pas les qualités, mais elles ne comptent que pour la moitié de la note. La moitié restante est pour son drm intégré. Un jeu génial aura quand-même la moyenne, mais pas plus.



C'est génial, dans ton magazine parfait on aurait que des jeux notés de 0 à 5 sur 10, pratique pour aider à la décision.
Et surtout complètement biaisé: dénoncer le DRM c'est une chose, mais il faut aussi dissocier le travail des dévs (le jeu proprement dit) de celui de l'éditeur (drm et package à la con autour du jeu). TA notation en divisant par 2 tout jeu avec DRM suppose donc de ne pas respecter les efforts du studio et des mecs qui ont voulu pondre un très bon jeu en sabrant selon les décisions de l'éditeur.
Tu ne veux pas être pris pour un délinquant, mais tu proposes de considérer comme "mauvais" ou pas terrible des studios s'étant cassé le cul pour sortir un produit intéressant...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu me rappelles George politiquement.


George ? Mais George est un fasciste de merde, tu m'entends ! UN FASCISTE DE MERDE !  :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pas du tout, je ne nie pas les qualités, mais elles ne comptent que pour la moitié de la note. La moitié restante est pour son drm intégré. Un jeu génial aura quand-même la moyenne, mais pas plus.


Aujourd'hui :
5/10 => jeu très moyen, achat déconseillé la plupart du temps.

Demain :
5/10 jeu super intéressant, durée de vie énorme, jouez-y tous, DRM contraignant
ou
5/10 jeu moyen, les fans peuvent se jeter dessus, les autres moins. Petit DRM pas trop chiant
ou 
5/10 jeu très moyen, achat déconseillé, pas de DRM.
Et encore, je pourrais raler si le jeu ne fonctionne pas chez moi à cause du DRM, mais qu'il marchait chez le testeur, parce qu'il vaut 0, c'est des vendus chez CPC de lui avoir mis 5.


Merci de noter, messieurs les rédacteurs qui faites comme demandé dans les réclamations, qu'il faudra aussi enlever 3 points aux jeux vendus à la FNUC, parce que les vigiles de la FNUC me regardent comme si j'étais un voleur.

----------


## Vevster

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=10951
> Je crois que ma demande a été mon tout 1er post sur CPC.
> Oh et oups, va falloir que je m'abonne, j'ai oublié ma promesse, zut 
> C'est marrant à relire tout ça. Haha selon Jolav' le progrès est arrêté.


 
Ca ça veut dire que tu l'as effectivement demandé (ce dont je ne doutais pas), pas que la rédac l'a fait parce que tu l'avais demandé. 

Tu vois la différence?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A partir du moment où la contrainte du DRM st expliqué dans le texte (notamment pour celui d'Ubi), je ne vois pas d'intérêt de noter en fonction du DRM. Il faut bien séparer la notaion et appréciation du jeu du reste.
LE joueur est assez grand pour savoir ensuite s'il a envie de se taper le DRM ou pas.

----------


## GrandFather

> Pas du tout, je ne nie pas les qualités, mais elles ne comptent que pour la moitié de la note. La moitié restante est pour son drm intégré. Un jeu génial aura quand-même la moyenne, mais pas plus.


Donner le même poids dans la critique d'un jeu au DRM qu'à tout le reste (gameplay, graphismes, musiques, écriture, jeu multi, etc.) si c'est pas de l'idéologie... Et sinon, comment va Sancho Pança, il est content de sa (e)mule ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Airwalkmax

> George ? Mais George est un fasciste de merde, tu m'entends ! UN FASCISTE DE MERDE !


Mais Blake, vous êtes un communiste, ça crève les yeux !

----------


## Guest

C'est chéper ici. Haut, très haut, genre à côté d'Amadou et Maryam, au moins.

----------


## ERISS

> Les magasins mettent des protections contre le vol, ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils prennent tous leurs clients comme des voleurs potentiels.


Bah si, tout client est un voleur potentiel, le personnel aussi.
Déjà j'essaie de ne pas acheter des bouquins où il y a des barres magnétiques dedans (parceque je les enleve et ça déchire un peu la page). Alors si en plus les barres étaient bien fixées et qu'elles continuent à te tracer comme les drm...

----------


## Guest

ERISS, t'as envoyé tes doléances aux éditeurs de jeu, ou t'as peur que même juste avec ça ils te volent ton âme ?

----------


## ERISS

> Demain :
> 5/10 jeu super intéressant, durée de vie énorme, jouez-y tous, DRM contraignant
> ou
> 5/10 jeu moyen, les fans peuvent se jeter dessus, les autres moins. Petit DRM pas trop chiant
> ou 
> 5/10 jeu très moyen, achat déconseillé, pas de DRM.


Excellent! C'est tout à fait ça. Tu as bien pigé.
Je trouve que ces 5/10 se valent bien.

----------


## Guest

::XD:: 

C'est fabuleux, on est de l'autre côté du miroir.

----------


## ERISS

> Donner le même poids dans la critique d'un jeu au DRM qu'à tout le reste (gameplay, graphismes, musiques, écriture, jeu multi, etc.) si c'est pas de l'idéologie...


Et alors? Ne pas inclure le drm dans la note, alors qu'il est inclue dans le jeu, c'est une autre idéologie.
Se vouloir 'neutre' en face d'un système décrié (cf encore le précédent cpc), c'est douteux.

----------


## Doniazade

En même temps, on s'en fout de la note non ?

Les DRM sont indiqués dans le recap des infos techniques du jeu, parfois mentionnés dans le corps du test, voire dans un encadré rien que pour eux quand ils sont vraiment scandaleux.
Il me semble que c'est amplement suffisant.

Sans oublier : 
En même temps, on s'en fout de la note non ? :bisrepetitaplacent:

----------


## Vevster

Ils sont pas neutres, puisqu'ils donnent un avis dessus.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## GrandFather

> Et alors? Ne pas inclure le drm dans la note, alors qu'il est inclue dans le jeu, c'est une autre idéologie.


Ah mais dans ce cas, pour que ça soit cohérent il faudrait aussi un barème pour le DRM... Ca irait de 0/5 « DRM qui viole la démocratie et décapite les chatons », à 5/5 « pas de DRM, nada », en passant par 3/5 « DRM qui outrage vos grand-mères ». Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je sens que tu vas me répondre que le seul barème possible est 0/5 ou 5/5...  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et alors? Ne pas inclure le drm dans la note, alors qu'il est inclue dans le jeu, c'est une autre idéologie.
> Se vouloir 'neutre' en face d'un système décrié (cf encore le précédent cpc), c'est douteux.


Tu notes un film en fonction du service de sécurité  à l'entrée du cinoche ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

_"C'est dans vos mains, joueurs mécontents, et non dans les miennes, qu'est la grave question des DRM.
Les éditeurs ne vous attaqueront pas. Vous n'aurez pas de conflit armé si vous n'êtes pas vous-mêmes les agresseurs. 
Vous n'avez pas un serment inscrit au ciel qui vous oblige à détruire les éditeurs...
Moi, j'en ai un, très solennel, celui de préserver, protéger et défendre la liberté de chacun."_

Abraham Lincoln.
Banlieue de Rungis, le 08 Juillet 2010.

----------


## LaVaBo

> En même temps, on s'en fout de la note non ?
> 
> Les DRM sont indiqués dans le recap des infos techniques du jeu, parfois mentionnés dans le corps du test, voire dans un encadré rien que pour eux quand ils sont vraiment scandaleux.
> Il me semble que c'est amplement suffisant.
> 
> Sans oublier : 
> En même temps, on s'en fout de la note non ? :bisrepetitaplacent:


Ca c'est parce que tu raisonnes en termes de test de jeu vidéo.
Alors que ERISS lui, parle, au sein de cette note, du symbole du mépris que les éditeurs auraient envers l'acheteur de leurs jeux.
Et que les lâches rédacteurs de CPC ne veulent pas démonter les DRM à coups de faucille, écraser les boîtes de ces jeux honnis sous le marteau vengeur de la Liberté, avec un grand L parce que les symboles, c'est quand même la moitié des notes.

Bref, y'a quiproquo, entre ceux qui veulent une appréciation quantifiée de l'amusement qu'on peut retirer d'un jeu, et ceux(lui) qui voudrait une approche idéologique quantifiée de la relation commerçant/client, dans CPC.

----------


## Guest

> Ca c'est parce que tu raisonnes en termes de test de jeu vidéo.
> Alors que ERISS lui, parle, au sein de cette note, du symbole du mépris que les éditeurs auraient envers l'acheteur de leurs jeux.
> Et que les lâches rédacteurs de CPC ne veulent pas démonter les DRM à coups de faucille, écraser les boîtes de ces jeux honnis sous le marteau vengeur de la Liberté, avec un grand L parce que les symboles, c'est quand même la moitié des notes.
> 
> Bref, y'a quiproquo, entre ceux qui veulent une appréciation quantifiée de l'amusement qu'on peut retirer d'un jeu, et ceux(lui) qui voudrait une approche idéologique quantifiée de la relation commerçant/client, dans CPC.


Parce que tu acceptes qu'on nous traite comme des sous-hommes toi ?

----------


## Vevster

> Tu notes un film en fonction du service de sécurité à l'entrée du cinoche ?


Ben non, on ne le laisse jamais rentrer  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Parce que tu acceptes qu'on nous traite comme des sous-hommes toi ?


Steam m'a eu camarade, je suis perdu.
Je ne suis aujourd'hui plus un homme, je me dois d'avouer que j'ai joué à DoW2   ::unsure::

----------


## Guest

Les chaînes de caractère des clés de sécurité nous lient, mes frères, mais viendra le temps de les briser.

Et je serai là.

----------


## GrandFather

Puisqu'on est en pleine autocritique publique, je me confesse également: j'achèterai bientôt Assassin's Creed II, malgré la scélératesse du DRM ennemi du peuple d'Ubi Soft. Je peux payer la balle en plusieurs fois ?   ::cry::

----------


## LaVaBo

> mais viendra le temps de les briser.


En tout cas, avec tout ce bordel, je pense qu'on les brise déjà, à cette oligarchie bien-pensante, aux pseudos si différents des nôtres, ceux du peuple.

----------


## Vevster

> Puisqu'on est en pleine autocritique publique, je me confesse également: j'achèterai bientôt Assassin's Creed II, malgré la scélératesse du DRM ennemi du peuple d'Ubi Soft. Je peux payer la balle en plusieurs fois ?


Je travaille à le faire enlever mon frère.

Je prendrais juste 10% de com  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais par contre les DRM devraient clairement être enlevés après quelques mois, une fois que la vague de grand piratage est réduite.
Ca permettrait à tout le monde d'être satisfait.

----------


## Guest

Ouais on pourrait diviser la note que par 1,5 comme ça.

----------


## Ezechiel

En même temps Eriss il a déjà tapé ce discours dans tous les sens dans le topic steam, occasionnant des dizaines (centaines?) de pages de troll autour de son cheval de bataille, de sa quête, de sa raison d'être et de se lever le matin: le combat sans relache contre steam, symbole du grand capitale qui tous nous oppresse et que nous autres, pauvres fous ignorants que nous sommes, nous laissons vampiriser nos quotidiens..... etc et j'en passe et des tartines. C'est peut être pas la peine de remettre ça encore et encore et encore et enc... ad nauseum...

----------


## O.Boulon

Casse toi toi, tu nous gâches notre plaisir.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ah tu découvres? Au temps pour moi. C'est vrai que pour ceux qui connaissent pas la bête ça vaut le coup!

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah non, c'est juste que je ne m'en lasse pas...

----------


## Guest

Quand est-ce que CanardPC se débarassera de ses DRM papier ? Si je veux le lire mais que je ne suis pas chez moi et que je n'ai pas mon magazine, eh bien je ne peux pas. Vous me prendriez pas un peu pour un voleur par hasard, à me l'interdire ? Cette liaison contenu/contenant est proprement scandaleuse, je divise votre note par deux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah non, c'est juste que je ne m'en lasse pas...


Oui bah va pas casser ton jouet, à le secouer dans tous les sens comme ça.
Noël c'est dans 6 mois, t'auras rien avant pour remplacer.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ah tu découvres? Au temps pour moi. C'est vrai que pour ceux qui connaissent pas la bête ça vaut le coup!


C'est mon cas, et c'est vrai que c'est du lourd ! Parce que transformer les DRM, un bon sujet pour un dossier de « 60 millions de consommateurs », en manifeste de la gauche alter-mondialiste, c'est pas donné à tout le monde !  ::o:

----------


## Guest

> C'est mon cas, et c'est vrai que c'est du lourd ! Parce que transformer les DRM, un bon sujet pour un dossier de « 60 millions de consommateurs », en manifeste de la gauche alter-mondialiste, c'est pas donné à tout le monde !


Parce que tu crois que c'est que de l'idéologie ? Tu veux laisser à tes enfants un monde où on met 10/10 à des jeux avec DRM, c'est ça que tu veux ? Allons, allons.

----------


## reveur81

Le pire dans ces débats stériles, c'est qu'on en vient à défendre un truc aussi critiquable que Steam.

----------


## Akodo

> Bah non, c'est juste que je ne m'en lasse pas...



Ouais mais y a un putain de DRM à ce spectacle tout de même, on est obligés de venir sur ce site maudit  ::sad:: .

----------


## Toxic

> Le pire dans ces débats stériles, c'est qu'on en vient à défendre un truc aussi critiquable que Steam.


Mais ça c'est uniquement parce que CPC c'est des gros vendus grassement payés par Steam. Chaque fois que je vais à la rédac moi, je surprends toujours Casque en train de faire la bombe dans une piscine de chèques de chez Valve, façon Onc'Picsou.

(screenshot des _Aventures de Casque_, prochainement distribué sur Steam)

----------


## Aghora

Alors si je comprends bien, si je joue à des jeux Steam, politiquement je suis de...droite c'est bien ça ?

Heeeuuuu... ::wacko::

----------


## Toxic

D'extrême-droite en fait.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon finalement, le jeu de cartes du prochain numéro ont le sort sur "Steam", avec "Games for table de jardin live" ! et sous licence Ubisoft Uplay.

----------


## Xùn

> Bon finalement, le jeu de cartes du prochain numéro ont le sort sur "Steam", avec "Games for table de jardin live" ! et sous licence Ubisoft Uplay.


  On aura droit à des cartes surpuissantes en dlc ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Chère Rédac'

Si ton magazine me fait rire, ton forum me fait m'esclaffer.

Ça vaut bien plus que les 40 centimes dont tu t'excuses d'avoir à me demander.

Bonne continuation.

----------


## Max_well

> Chère Rédac'
> 
> Si ton magazine me fait rire, ton forum me fait m'esclaffer.
> 
> Ça vaut bien plus que les 40 centimes dont tu t'excuses d'avoir à me demander.
> 
> Bonne continuation.


J'acquiesce grandement.

@ERISS : Et les DVD, tu les achetes ? Parce que eux aussi ils te considèrent comme un voleur dés le départ (avec leur pub toute naze  ::|: )

----------


## Toxic

> On aura droit à des cartes surpuissantes en dlc ?


Si tu prends le pack collector à 10 € de plus t'as de meilleures cartes. Genre la carte Casque rare "Bon ton texte est pas drôle mais au moins y a pas de fautes d'orthographes, c'est déjà ça" qui met à 0 le moral d'un pigiste pour 25 tours, ou la carte Raphi le Sobre platinum "Bouclier humain" qui dévie tous les jets d'objets dangereux vers un imbécile à barbiche pour 5 tours.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est ici qu'on parle du 216 ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non apparemment c'est le topic de la modération qui a trop fumée.

----------


## Guest

> C'est ici qu'on parle du 216 ?


Tu veux dire de cette ode au capitalisme, outil de contrôle d'une humanité en perte de repères, parfaitement représenté par les DRMs ?

----------


## Momock

Si tous les magazines et sites de jeux vidéo divisaient par deux la note des jeux qui ont un DRM chiant, ça ne pousserai pas les éditeurs à essayer de se calmer? Ou alors ils s'en foutent totalement des notes des magazines?




> Et les DVD, tu les achetes ?


Mouarf! Acheter un DVD! Et pourquoi pas de la musique tant que t'y est?

----------


## Vevster

> Si tous les magazines et sites de jeux vidéo divisaient par deux la note des jeux qui ont un DRM chiant, ça ne pousserai pas les éditeurs à essayer de se calmer? Ou alors ils s'en foutent totalement des notes des magazines??


Ben la note en elle même n'est intéressante que rapportée à celle de tes copains / concurrents. Donc si tout le monde a 5 ben, c'est l'école des fans.

Sachant qu'en plus tout le monde n'a pas le même avis sur "DRM chiant". Il y en a qui s'en battent de devoir être connecté au net...

----------


## Momock

Pour que tous les jeux aient 5 il faudrait que tous les jeux vaillent 10 "de base".

J'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire avec "l'école des fans".

----------


## Guest

> Si tous les magazines et sites de jeux vidéo divisaient par deux la note des jeux qui ont un DRM chiant, ça ne pousserai pas les éditeurs à essayer de se calmer? Ou alors ils s'en foutent totalement des notes des magazines?


Ca joue pas sur les ventes donc bon...

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a une étude qui est sorti hier qui annule le truc précédent.
Et de manière nettement plus scientifique.

Les critiques positives seraient très importantes dans le choix du lecteur, sur le choix des gens qu'ils conseillent et influencent et surtout sur la "rumeur" autour du jeu.

Bon je kiffe grave l'étude parce qu'elle va dans le sens de ma petite importance de petit baron prétention.

----------


## Vevster

> Y a une étude qui est sorti hier qui annule le truc précédent.
> Et de manière nettement plus scientifique.
> 
> Les critiques positives seraient très importantes dans le choix du lecteur, sur le choix des gens qu'ils conseillent et influencent et surtout sur la "rumeur" autour du jeu.
> 
> Bon je kiffe grave l'étude parce qu'elle va dans le sens de ma petite importance de petit baron prétention.


C'est par palier aussi. 

Mais cela dit, il y a des jeux bien notés qui ne se vendent pas ou très moyennement (BGE)
Et d'autres mal notés qui se vendent bien (Just Dance)

----------


## Jolaventur

> j'pense qu'on peut tous trouver de quoi économiser. (promos steam, quotidiens, clopes (pas bien), alcool(bien avec modération), *bouffe crado, mac do*


Voilà la solution mes canards "mangez sainement et arrétez le Macgerbe".

ça sera bon pour votre ligne autant que votre bourse vu le rapport graisse/satiété/prix de cette merde.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum... Y avait des pétasses fluos en string qui dansaient partout pour promouvoir BGE ?

----------


## Vevster

> Hum... Y avait des pétasses fluos en string qui dansaient partout pour promouvoir BGE ?


Peut être la copine d'Elinol, je sais pas.

sous entendrais-tu qu'un jeu mal noté peut marcher grâce au marketing seulemnt?

Perso, je pense que certains jeux sont "mal" notés au sens où ceux qui notent ne se mettent pas assez à la place du public auquel s'adresse le jeu...
(ce qui n'em^pêche pas que le marketing aide la vente)

D'ailleurs, un jeu similaire à JD avec plein de marketing n'a pas très bien marché

----------


## ERISS

Comme promis il y a 3 ans, je me suis enfin abonné*. Pour 2 ans, par opportunisme avec l'augmentation à venir, et surtout parceque j'aime pas faire les choses à moitié. Je fais confiance en CPC pour s'améliorer.
* Par CB par flemme alors que pour une fois sur un site il y a le choix du chèque. (Quoique j'ai 7 jours pour annuler mon abo; et la refaire par chèque?). Là ok pour l'utilisation de la CB vous pouvez me huer pour cette incohérence minable avec mon histoire de drm.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, ce que je pense c'est que Just Dance est sortie sur la console la plus vendue, la plus familiale en proposant un jeu à l'accès immédiat et visant tout le monde, pas seulement les joueurs.
Et qu'en plus, le côté extrêmement visuel de sa pratique a permis au marketing de se faire plaisir.

Pas vraiment la configuration de BGE

JD et BGE sont tellement éloignés dans le spectre du jeu vidéo -seul point convergent, Ubi- que c'est limite malhonnête de les comparer... Ou en tout cas, tellement éloignés que ça ne donnera aucun sens de les comparer.

Faudrait comparer BGE avec un jeu vaguement similaire sorti à la même période et possédant une réception ou un marketing équivalent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Y a une étude qui est sorti hier qui annule le truc précédent.
> Et de manière nettement plus scientifique.
> 
> Les critiques positives seraient très importantes dans le choix du lecteur, sur le choix des gens qu'ils conseillent et influencent et surtout sur la "rumeur" autour du jeu.
> 
> Bon je kiffe grave l'étude parce qu'elle va dans le sens de ma petite importance de petit baron prétention.


Oui mais est-ce que inversement une critique négative peut engendrer de mauvaises ventes ? parce que si ça ne va que dans le sens " ventes équivalentes" à "bien plus de ventes" bah pour l'éditeur y a pas un grand risque. 




> Comme promis il y a 3 ans, je me suis enfin abonné*. Pour 2 ans, par opportunisme avec l'augmentation à venir, et surtout parceque j'aime pas faire les choses à moitié. Je fais confiance en CPC pour s'améliorer.
> * Par CB par flemme alors que pour une fois sur un site il y a le choix du chèque. (Quoique j'ai 7 jours pour annuler mon abo; et la refaire par chèque?). Là ok pour l'utilisation de la CB vous pouvez me huer pour cette incohérence minable avec mon histoire de drm.


Ton poste mérite 3/10, soit 1,5/10 sur la notation ERISS. Et comme tu es un vendu du grand système financier mondial, autant te pendre tout de suite par les couilles mon gars.

----------


## Vevster

> JD et BGE sont tellement éloignés dans le spectre du jeu vidéo -seul point convergent, Ubi- que c'est limite malhonnête de les comparer... Ou en tout cas, tellement éloignés que ça ne donnera aucun sens de les comparer.


 
Je suis en gros d'accord.

Le problème, c'est que certains notent justement Just Dance comme si c'était un jeu de la même catégorie que BGE (type critères Graphismes, gameplay etc.... Alors, OK les graphismes joeunt, mais peu et claierment, le gameplay n'est pas comparable à la majorité des jeux pour "gamers").

Bref, certains ont du mal à noter des jeux "casual" ou familiaux etc...Et pourtant, ça fait maintenant un moment qu'il en sort. 

Rarement vu un jeu aussi mal noté se vendre aussi bien (console la plus installée ou pas). Avant que le public ne s'en mêle, la note moyenne devait être 3  :^_^:  

Par contre on a aussi fait la meilleure simulation de foot de l'equipe de France...Pure Football, belle daube.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je jugerais pas pour moi, tous les jeux de foot sont des belles daubes.
Par contre, HAMMERDANCE !

----------


## Guest

> Y a une étude qui est sorti hier qui annule le truc précédent.
> Et de manière nettement plus scientifique.
> 
> Les critiques positives seraient très importantes dans le choix du lecteur, sur le choix des gens qu'ils conseillent et influencent et surtout sur la "rumeur" autour du jeu.
> 
> Bon je kiffe grave l'étude parce qu'elle va dans le sens de ma petite importance de petit baron prétention.


Ouais tu pourras enfin mettre "le poids des mots" sur la couv.

----------


## alx

Le poids d'emo, le choc des faux taux.

----------


## ShinSH

> Je jugerais pas pour moi, tous les jeux de foot sont des belles daubes.
> Par contre, HAMMERDANCE !


HAMMER TIME, malheureux.

Et zou, un pas en crabe.

Il faut aussi faire remarquer un truc, c'est qu'il est beaucoup plus facile de jauger un jeu qui ne sort pas des sentiers battus.

Lancez Just Dance dans une soirée, et tout le monde s'y met, même sans manette. Ça, je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir vu ailleurs, mis à part avec quelques acharnés de DDR qui valident les pas de la chanson de leur pote sur un tapis imaginaire. J'avoue qu'en plus, on est un poil moins ridicule sur un Just Dance virtuel.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, nan.
On pratique la HAMMERDANCE durant le HAMMERTIME.
Je suis un peu spécialiste de la question.

----------


## Vevster

> Nan, nan.
> On pratique la HAMMERDANCE durant le HAMMERTIME.
> Je suis un peu spécialiste de la question.


OK, maintenant on sait pourquoi ils déménagent. Le plancher s'est effondré  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

HAM-MER ! HAM-MER ! 
HAM-MER ! HAM-MER !
HAM-MER ! HAM-MER !
HAM-MER ! HAM-MER !
Stooooooooooooooooop.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mc Hammer ?

----------


## dalgwen

> Mc Hammer ?


Toi, tu mérites bien ton sous titre, ou alors c'est de la double ironie  :tired:

----------


## Acteon

Non non c'est bien un gros malin, doublé d'un frimeur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Toi, tu mérites bien ton sous titre, ou alors c'est de la double ironie


Double, sec, écossais et au moins 12 ans d'âge.

----------


## Guest

> Nan, nan.
> On pratique la HAMMERDANCE durant le HAMMERTIME.
> Je suis un peu spécialiste de la question.


Ca vaut pas le running man tout ça.

----------


## La Mimolette

Boulon a joué dans ça?

Sinon j'ai perdu mon 216 dans le metro, ligne 3... J'étais trop absorbé par les jeunes étudiantes Anglaises dans mon wagon que j'en ai oublié mon fétiche de papier. Si vous le retrouvez par hasard renvoyez le moi!

----------


## halfy

Dans le numéro mega double prévue pour bientôt, pouvons nous espérer un test Victoria2 (sortie Août)?

Ou bien ackboo considère qu'à côté d'un HoI3, c'est un tantinet 'Modes et Travaux"...

(Autre hypothèse: ne pas vouloir citer la perfide Albion aussi près du 14 juillet).

Pour résumer, vous allez en causer? et quand?

Dans le même style, avez vous dans les cartons une preview de Patrician4 ou bien la aussi on est trop dans les jeux pour porteur de dentier?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y aura un peu de Victoria, pas encore de Patrician...
Mais 5 pages sur nos parties de Civilization V et d'Elemental. Ah ouais et de Ruse aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ca vaut pas le running man tout ça.


Je suis bien d'accord.
Mais je suis toujours un peu gêné de parler du Running Man vu que c'est la famille de ma femme qui l'a inventé à Cardiff, CYMRU, en 89.

----------


## halfy

> Y aura un peu de Victoria, pas encore de Patrician...
> Mais 5 pages sur nos parties de Civilization V et d'Elemental. Ah ouais et de Ruse aussi.
> __________________


Un peu, c'est déjà bien.

Un test aurait été l'idéal car:
- CIV5
- Elemental
- Ruse
- Victoria 2

C'est "United Colors" ==>  prise de méninges et sur  une longue durée.
Difficile d'ouvrir plusieurs fronts.
Va falloir choisir...

Mon pronostic est que pour VICTORIA 2 il faudra attendre le patch qui rendra le jeu jouable  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Te presse pas pour le test de Victoria 2.
J'aime beaucoup les gens de Paradox mais faut avouer qu'ils lâchent leur review code à quelques heures de la sortie, voire quasiment après quand il y a besoin de patches.

----------


## Narm

Le 217 est censé sortir le 15 juillet ; y a t'il une chance pour que les abonnés l'ai le 13 (et que je puisse partir en vacances avec  :Emo: ) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

15 juillet ?
C'est ce qui a marqué dans Canard Peinard ? Ca m'étonne.

Dans tous les cas, je vois pas comment ça serait possible...
Là, on va boucler très en avance mais avec le 14 juillet, vous pouvez être sûr que ça va saboter les expéditions et compagnie à la poste.

----------


## Narm

> 15 juillet ?
> C'est ce qui a marqué dans Canard Peinard ? Ca m'étonne.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, je vois pas comment ça serait possible...
> Là, on va boucler très en avance mais avec le 14 juillet, vous pouvez être sûr que ça va saboter les expéditions et compagnie à la poste.


 ::O: 
 :tired: 



En tout cas merci pour la réponse !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah merde...
Ben, j'espère que ça sera possible mais j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Belhoriann

Attends tu ne lis pas le canard entièrement avant le bouclage ?  ::o:

----------


## Eklis

Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment beaucoup de gens qui regardent la date de parution du prochain numéro ? Ça me vient pas à l'esprit. Enfin le fait que je visite le site et le forum y est probablement pour quelque chose.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah moi je regarde plus, c'est le 1er et le 15 et c'est tout. Et là j'en aurais besoin de ce numéro double pour, contrairement à d'autres, tenir jusqu'aux vacances, 15 jours plus tard.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je sais que les numéro double en général débordent plus sur le 20 du mois que le 15 du mois.

Y'a du avoir une erreur sur le 216 à mon avis...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Attends tu ne lis pas le canard entièrement avant le bouclage ?


Tous les textes, ouais.
Mais CanardPeinard, généralement, non.
On se met d'accord sur ce qu'on annonce dans le prochain numéro (généralement une surprise), sur un visuel et banco.

----------


## Froyok

Généralement le numéro d'été c'est le 20-25 si je me souviens bien ?

----------


## Elian

Abonnement pris ce soir, ça fait genre 5 ans que je dois le faire... pour me faire pardonner j'ai pris le pack 2 ans, y'avait pas plus. J'imagine que je suis trop tard pour avoir le 217 livré ?

ps : je laisserai comme prévu des carottes à côté de la boite à lettres pour que les lapins trouvent facilement le chemin, j'ai peur que, depuis le temps, ils aient oublié l'adresse. 'scusez, il est tard et la soirée Magic a soumit mon neurone à rudes épreuves.

----------


## Thnos

4.30€ pour la version kiosque à partir de la rentrée ah ouais quand même  ::P: 

cette augmentation, si j'ai bien compris n'est due qu'au fait que les intermédiaires se sucrent un peu plus au passage, et non pas à une nouvelle formule avec plus de contenu sur du papier de soie enrichie à l'Aloe vera  ::sad:: 

quelle misère  ::O:

----------


## olivarius

> 4.30€ pour la version kiosque à partir de la rentrée ah ouais quand même 
> 
> cette augmentation, si j'ai bien compris n'est due qu'au fait que les intermédiaires se sucrent un peu plus au passage, et non pas à une nouvelle formule avec plus de contenu sur du papier de soie enrichie à l'Aloe vera


Si, le contenu s'améliore à chaque numéro et en plus, le numéro double de l'été sera plus gros que d'habitude  :;):

----------


## Timekeeper

> Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment beaucoup de gens qui regardent la date de parution du prochain numéro ? Ça me vient pas à l'esprit. Enfin le fait que je visite le site et le forum y est probablement pour quelque chose.


Je le lis par réflexte quand je l'ouvre la première fois, en allant voir le bas de l'ours.
Mais ensuite je l'oublie, ce qui m'a amené à rater la sortie du présent numéro.

Pour le numéro double d'été, je ne m'inquiète pas par contre : je suis toujours dans un coin paumé. Donc date de sortie officielle + retard officiel + retard du au patelin éloigné = je ne m'inquiète jamais pour le numéro double, j'attend et je saoule 3 à 4 boutiques tous les jours :^_^:

----------


## outchi

J'ai toujours pas reçu le 216 perso  ::(:   C'est de pire en pire les retards de la poste... vive la Belgique...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je te conseille de laisser un avis ici: http://www.canardpc.com/retour-abo.html

----------


## Elian

> J'ai toujours pas reçu le 216 perso   C'est de pire en pire les retards de la poste... vive la Belgique...


Ouais mais ça, c'est pas leur faute, c'est pas nouveau que la poste belge, c'est le plus grand foutage de gueule du monde.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Bon ça y est j'ai lu mon CPC en retard, avec la bonne nouvelle : CPC indexe ses tarifs sur ceux du gaz, pour payer les salaires démentielles de leurs nouveaux talents!

Et cet E3! Putain j'allais sortir de ma dépression nerveuse de 2 ans et 'tain si j'y arrive ce sera pas grâce aux jeux vidéos. Cette année je n'attend vraiment rien, c'est misérable, que des putains de suites de chie, certainement médiocres comme d'hab.

Misère, mais c'est quoi le but? On fait même des suites aux jeux médiocres... (Genre Kane and Lynch...) 

Bref, sincèrement les jeux indépendants remplacent de plus en plus les grands développeurs dans mon coeur, on veut des jeux avec une âme pas des merdes de suite ou des MMO avec des implants mammaires (Noël) et des épées substituts pénien de 2 m de long.

Il suffirait de regarder les mods que développent les joueurs pour comprendre leurs attente, le marché n'est vraiment plus en phase avec nous. Où alors on est devenu une sorte de marché de niche...

----------


## Gwargl

Ça y est je viens enfin de finir de lire ce CPC.
Rien de transcendant au niveau des jeux mais des articles bien fendard. (une fois j'ai ri je crois bien).
J'ai succombé à la publiBD et je me suis offert Pulp.

NB : il faudrait faire un HS trimestriel payant (5€) avec des pages culture, mode et bière et des lapins partout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon ça y est j'ai lu mon CPC en retard, avec la bonne nouvelle : CPC indexe ses tarifs sur ceux du gaz, pour payer les salaires démentielles de leurs nouveaux talents!
> 
> Et cet E3! Putain j'allais sortir de ma dépression nerveuse de 2 ans et 'tain si j'y arrive ce sera pas grâce aux jeux vidéos. Cette année je n'attend vraiment rien, c'est misérable, que des putains de suites de chie, certainement médiocres comme d'hab.
> 
> Misère, mais c'est quoi le but? On fait même des suites aux jeux médiocres... (Genre Kane and Lynch...) 
> 
> Bref, sincèrement les jeux indépendants remplacent de plus en plus les grands développeurs dans mon coeur, on veut des jeux avec une âme pas des merdes de suite ou des MMO avec des implants mammaires (Noël) et des épées substituts pénien de 2 m de long.
> 
> Il suffirait de regarder les mods que développent les joueurs pour comprendre leurs attente, le marché n'est vraiment plus en phase avec nous. Où alors on est devenu une sorte de marché de niche...


Je crois que l'imprimeur a oublié de te mettre les pages sur Civilization V.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je crois que l'imprimeur a oublié de te mettre les pages sur Civilization V.


Bof. J'ai jamais osé me lancer dans ce type de jeu et même si je lis les articles, tous les articles, avec plaisir, je sais pertinemment que je n'achèterais pas. S'il est comme moi voilà.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Soyez pas si négatifs, y'a Bulletstorm  ::love:: 
Le seul défaut de ce jeu, c'est que c'est souvent CLiff Blezinskitruc de Epic qui en parle en interview, genre "c'est trop grâce à nous que le jeu sera géniale".

----------


## lokideath

> Il suffirait de regarder les mods que développent les joueurs pour comprendre leurs attente, le marché n'est vraiment plus en phase avec nous. Où alors on est devenu une sorte de marché de niche...


Ou alors c'est juste toi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il suffirait de regarder *les mods que développent les joueurs* pour comprendre leurs attente, *le marché* n'est vraiment plus en phase avec nous. Où alors on est devenu une sorte de marché de niche...


Tu crois qu'on est représentatif du marché par ici ?  :^_^:

----------


## Terrestrial

Merde, j'espérais le recevoir avec de partir loin d'ici le 19  ::|:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ou alors c'est juste toi.


Oh, tu charries là, je suis pas ce qu'on appelle un "hardcore gamer", mais franchement rejouer au même jeu remis au gout du jour, encore et encore, c'est lassant. C'est vrai que j'attend le CIV 5 avec impatience mais c'est bien le seul.

Après j'ai surement vieilli et peut être que les jeux vidéos m'excitent moins qu'avant...

----------


## dutilleul

> Après j'ai surement vieilli et peut être que les jeux vidéos m'excitent moins qu'avant...


Essaye les souris en cuir.

----------


## Djaf

> J'ai toujours pas reçu le 216 perso   C'est de pire en pire les retards de la poste... vive la Belgique...


Je suis en Belgique aussi (Bruxelles), et je reçois mon CanardPC le jour-même de sa sortie, donc même avant les kiosques belges.  :B): 
Je ne juge que sur seulement 3 numéros... avant ça, je n'étais pas abonné  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Terrestrial

> Je suis en Belgique aussi (Bruxelles), et je reçois mon CanardPC le jour-même de sa sortie, donc même avant les kiosques belges. 
> Je ne juge que sur seulement 3 numéros... avant ça, je n'étais pas abonné


Je suis aussi sur Bruxelles pourtant moi je le reçois souvent 2 ou 3 jours après la sortie  ::|:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pfff toujours pas là le dernier  ::'(:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je suis aussi sur Bruxelles pourtant moi je le reçois souvent 2 ou 3 jours après la sortie


Complot des Flamands surement...

----------

